# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## huguh (1 Mar 2018 às 02:34)

bela maneira de começar Março
chove com intensidade neste momento


----------



## baojoao (1 Mar 2018 às 07:56)

54 mm 
Total do Evento: 100 mm
Janeiro: 93,1 mm
Fevereiro: 133,4 mm


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia, 
Atenção interior norte 
Possível queda de neve logo noite 
Temporariamente a cota 400 metros !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (1 Mar 2018 às 09:42)

Bom dia. 
Ontem: 63.4 mm
Hoje já vai em 49.2 mm. Foi uma noite de chuvada..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (1 Mar 2018 às 09:54)

Na aldeia do meu pai a ribeira ia sêca, algo inédito em fevereiro. Esperemos que esteja a chover por lá também e que já corra. Nevou o que é insólito... É um ano de recordes por aquelas bandas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2018 às 10:27)

Chuva moderada
*9.9ºC*
Acumulado: *23.1mm*

Acumulado de ontem:* 63mm*


----------



## MipsUc (1 Mar 2018 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
Tem chovido bem, com esta intensidade infiltra-se melhor nos solos 2,4mm/h 
Janeiro acabou com 86,8mm.
Fevereiro acumulou 106mm.
Hoje já vou com 21,2mm e esta semana 102,4mm.
Temperatura atual: 10,8ºC


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2018 às 10:31)

ATENÇÃO À DESCIDA DA COTA DE NEVE

Hoje ao fim do dia a cota de neve vai voltar a descer para valores pouco habituais, não se espera um novo nevão generalizado, mas pode nevar algo em cotas baixas em regimes de aguaceiros pós frontais, o GFS vê a cota a descer aos 400 metros, a AEMET também.

Fonte : Meteo trás os montes 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:43)

Por Bragança os aguaceiros e o degelo estão a deixar ruas e superfícies alagadas, já que o escoamento da água retida pelos neveiros ainda existentes cria poças e verdadeiros lagos!!
A temperatura tem subido a olhos vistos!
Mínima de *0,9ºC* às 00h00
Máxima de *6,6ºC* (agora!)


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:52)

"Nevou nos últimos dias no Planalto Mirandês e como se costuma dizer por aqui: faz frio! Mas, nem assim, os Burros do Centro de Valorização do Burro de Miranda preferiram ficar no abrigo, e antes, apreciarem os flocos de neve que docilmente lhe caiam sob o corpo.

Reveja connosco as fotografias de Cláudia Costa."


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:30)

*978,1mbar* por Bragança!


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2018 às 12:37)

Há poucos minutos. Não tem grande qualidade, mas dá para ter uma ideia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 13:14)

Esta foto, apesar de não ser referente ao evento da "Emma", mas é de facto magnífica.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

Tem chovido bem, mas o nevoeiro está a levantar e já se pode ver melhor. A vista para norte, 7,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2018 às 13:41)

*9.5ºC*
Continua a chuva, fraca a moderada.
*33.1mm*

Evento: *122mm
*
Hà 5 anos atrás, Viseu acumulou *364.8mm* neste mesmo mês de Março, que se repita este ano!!!


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2018 às 13:41)

Muita chuva e vento, belo temporal, a temperatura vai descendo


----------



## huguh (1 Mar 2018 às 13:58)

rajadas muito fortes agora por aqui, muito vento
com chuva a acompanhar


----------



## Serrano (1 Mar 2018 às 15:47)

Na Covilhã já chegou o granizo, agora falta a neve, eheheh...


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 16:09)

Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo!

Acumulado do dia nos *30mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:14)




----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2018 às 17:19)

E aqui apareceu o sol, depois de alguns dias desaparecido.
A chuva parou e a temperatura tem estado a cair. Depois de 8ºC de máxima, agora 6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2018 às 17:29)

Dan disse:


> E aqui apareceu o sol, depois de alguns dias desaparecido.
> A chuva parou e a temperatura tem estado a cair. Depois de 8ºC de máxima, agora 6ºC.



Talvez ainda venha alguma neve mais logo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 17:35)

Mais alguns aguaceiros misturados com granizo.

Temp. atual: 8.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

A chuva já está a passar a neve na Gralheira:


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A chuva já está a passar a neve na Gralheira:


Parece-me que já o passou há bastante...para já acumular com tudo molhado


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 17:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> Parece-me que já o passou há bastante...para já acumular com tudo molhado



Junto das 17h:15 houve um aguaceiro de neve bastante intenso, sim, só não sei se já era neve a 100% ou se havia granizo pelo meio.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 17:53)

O granizo está a gostar deste buraco hoje

Mais um aguaceiro forte de granizo. Só é pena serem curtos

Temp. atual: 8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 18:32)




----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

Agua-neve e trovoada na Covilhã, maravilha


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Alguém decidiu começar a bater os tachos ali pela zona de ÁguedaSerá que se aguenta até aqui?


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 19:38)

Mais uma grande bomba:


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Aguaceiro muito forte de granizo!!

Edit 20:07:
Temp: atual 6.6ºC


----------



## Jpm88 (1 Mar 2018 às 21:14)

Começa a nevar na Guarda. Viagem de carro Covilhã-Guarda sempre com céu praticamemte limpo, ao chegar aos túneis parecia outro mundo.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Mar 2018 às 21:40)

Boas. 4.6°C
À espera de um aguaceiro mais forte..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2018 às 22:11)

*3.8ºC*
Fora um pequeno aguaceiro ao início da noite, já não chove desde o início da tarde.
*35mm*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Mar 2018 às 22:20)

Nickname disse:


> *3.8ºC*
> Fora um pequeno aguaceiro ao início da noite, já não chove desde o início da tarde.
> *35mm*



É a nossa sina!


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É a nossa sina!


Pois... já nem me custa, ao fim de tantos anos uma pessoa resigna-se. 

Fica uma foto de 1997...





E que venha a chuvinha.


----------



## jonyyy (1 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Boas, a bocado caiu um aguaceiro moderado de neve, estava na Guarda e só acumulou nos vidros, aqui pela aldeia deve ter nevado mais lol sigo com 1,6 C e céu pouco nublado  





Pintou um bocado o chão ehehe


----------



## Fil (1 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

Muito vento por aqui e temperatura em descida, estando agora nos 1,6ºC.

A ver o que nos trás a madrugada, a neve está a aguentar-se bem nos jardins apesar da chuva e humidade.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2018 às 23:55)

A A24 está cortada na zona de Vilarinho de Samardã, entre Vila Real e Vila Pouca de Aguiar, devido à neve, confirmou a TVI24 junto de fontes da GNR. A neve, que caiu por volta das 21:00, obrigou ao corte total da estrada entre os quilómetros 46 e 74. 

TVI24


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Mar 2018 às 00:17)

Nickname disse:


> Pois... já nem me custa, ao fim de tantos anos uma pessoa resigna-se.
> 
> Fica uma foto de 1997...
> 
> ...



Vai custar-me sempre e ainda não consegui resignar-me. Ano bom, esse! Ano em que entrei na faculdade.


----------



## Bajorious (2 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

3.8°C // 64%hr. Céu pouco nublado por agora mas já vem mais chuva a caminho, de sul para norte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 01:43)

Neva com grande intensidade em Montalegre:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1897253157152767/


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Mar 2018 às 06:44)

Boas ontem muita chuva pela serrra com a temperatura nos 6° e o vento a soprar moderado a forte.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia.

Está a começar a nevar aqui. 1,6ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## bartotaveira (2 Mar 2018 às 08:25)

Por aqui acordamos com um pouco de neve, e neste momento volta a nevar. 0,7ºC nesta altura.

Os carros que chegam de altitudes superiores trazem uma grande acumulação em cima!


----------



## Fil (2 Mar 2018 às 09:53)

Neva com alguma intensidade agora.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:03)

Agora neva bem, a Nogueira de certeza que vai voltar a acumular


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:05)

*0.3* no centro.... e neva bem!! Tarda em acumular, mas se se mantiver assim...


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:11)

10h10
0,2.ºC







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (2 Mar 2018 às 10:27)

Neva com intensidade na aldeia de Portela - Bragança... já acumula. Nesta altura -1ºC


----------



## Bajorious (2 Mar 2018 às 11:16)

Bom dia. Mínima de 2.3°C.
Actual de 4.6°C, com chuva e trovoada

edit:


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 11:47)

nevão neste momento nas penhas da saúde


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 11:52)

"Carvalhelhos, fotos de Tiago Gonçalves.

Neva ainda a esta hora, e já com acumulação razoável.

Um pouco inesperado. Bela surpresas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Y)"


----------



## Norther (2 Mar 2018 às 11:56)

Chuva forte e trovoada com a temperatura a rondar os 5ºC, acima dos 1300m vai caindo um valente nevão, nas Penhas da Saúde a temperatura ronda os 0ºC e na Torre umas décimas a baixo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

Finalmente a serra a receber um belo paquete...


----------



## Nickname (2 Mar 2018 às 12:13)

*8ºC*
Apenas céu nublado po agora, choveu bem por volta das 11h
Acumulado: *5.3mm*
Acumulado do evento:* 129mm*


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2018 às 12:25)

Na última hora nevou mesmo com muita intensidade na Serra da Estrela.

Panorama actual na Torre:







A freguesia de Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, continua sem luz....


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2018 às 14:04)

AnDré disse:


> Na última hora nevou mesmo com muita intensidade na Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Panorama actual na Torre:
> 
> ...


Coisa mais linda 
Só espero que segunda consiga subir


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2018 às 14:16)

Boa tarde, por aqui em Arganil já se ouviu trovejar na parte da manhã, por agora sol, vento moderado a forte com esta vista para oeste:







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Mar 2018 às 14:27)

Por aqui nem uma pobre trovoadazita. Enfim...


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:28)

Trovoada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (2 Mar 2018 às 14:46)




----------



## Stinger (2 Mar 2018 às 14:52)

Matosinhos


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2018 às 14:57)

Estou a ponderar passar amanhã pela Estrela para ver se apanho alguma neve a cair. Acham que há o mínimo de condições de segurança para levar um carro sem correntes até uma altitude acima da cota de neve ou nem por isso?

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

Agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCanario (2 Mar 2018 às 15:31)

Pelo Teixoso (6km da Cidade da Covilhã) cai agora uma chuvada que nem digo nada, têm pedras de gelo pelo meio...  Não me admira que venha ai trovoada...  De noite sou capaz de arriscar ir até ás Penhas da Saúde ver a neve.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Mar 2018 às 15:32)

Acho que ouvi dois roncos muito longínquos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Mar 2018 às 15:38)




----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:53)

"Em Carvalhelhos a neve fez outra visita!

Começou a cair a partir das 07h da manhã e por volta das 11h/12h o cenário era este!

Fotos do Castro de Carvalhelhos!"


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

chuva torrencial neste momento


----------



## Norther (2 Mar 2018 às 16:31)

E chove bem forte, pena chover também na Serra, até na Torre


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2018 às 16:32)

grande trovão agora! a luz tremeu por todo lado


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

Aqui é tipicamente "muita parra e pouca uva",  as células estão a desviar-se da minha posição e a passar de raspão.


----------



## keipha (2 Mar 2018 às 17:14)

Na zona de Vouzela foi uma tarde animada. Muita chuva, granizo, vento forte e trovoada. O troco do ip5 até Vouzela ficou coberto de granizo...

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (2 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje, por aqui está mais fraco em termos de acumulado. Tem estado vento moderado esta tarde. Por agora estão 12°C e tenho um acumulado de 10,4mm. Rajadas de vento na ordem dos 30km/h


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2018 às 19:17)

mais alguns trovões agora, desta vez ao longe
chuva moderada sem parar nas ultimas horas


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2018 às 19:27)

que temporal agora... que chuvada


----------



## Nickname (2 Mar 2018 às 19:31)

*8.7ºC
15.7mm*


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Mar 2018 às 21:09)

Pedro disse:


> Estou a ponderar passar amanhã pela Estrela para ver se apanho alguma neve a cair. Acham que há o mínimo de condições de segurança para levar um carro sem correntes até uma altitude acima da cota de neve ou nem por isso?
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


Boas não sei qual e a cota a que está a neve neste momento  na estrela , mas sem correntes recomendo cautela , de qualquer forma se a estrada apresentar dificuldades sem correntes a GNR não te deixam progredir , e axo bem pela tua segurança.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Boas dia de vento a soprar fresco a muito forte acompanhado de muita chuva , manhã bem fria pela serra com a temperatura nos 5° .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (2 Mar 2018 às 21:29)

Relâmpagos a oeste de Viseu.


----------



## Nickname (2 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

dahon disse:


> Relâmpagos a oeste de Viseu.








*
7.3ºC*
*16.7mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mar 2018 às 22:57)

Valente aguaceiro de granizo agora!


----------



## Devas (2 Mar 2018 às 23:45)

Hoje nevou com intensidade durante toda a manhã em Portela - Bragança. Pelas 10h a temperatura era de -1ºC. Algumas fotos...


----------



## Devas (2 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

Portela - Bragança


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mar 2018 às 07:21)

Bom dia, a chuva vai caindo com 14,5mm acumulado e 10,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (3 Mar 2018 às 11:25)

7°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã chuvosa


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2018 às 11:26)

*8.9ºC*
Chuva fraca a moderada quase toda a manhã, curtas pausas pelo meio.
Acumulado do dia: *16.8mm*
Acumulado do evento: *157mm*


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2018 às 12:33)

A manhã tem sido de chuva: Agora não chove, mas não deve tardar muito. 7,4ºC por agora.

Alguns dos últimos pedaços de neve aqui na rua, este já foi um boneco de neve.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2018 às 12:54)

*8.9ºC*
Não pára de chover, tendencialmente moderada nesta última hora.
*21mm*


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

*9.4ºC*
Tarde de chuva fraca e constante.
*25.6mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Chuva forte neste momento com 10.8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 16:27)




----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2018 às 16:49)

*9.6ºC*
Vai regando certinho e devagarinho, sem interrupções, *28.2mm.*
27.4mm no outro extremo(Oeste) da cidade.

2018 segue nos 221mm.


----------



## marcoguarda (3 Mar 2018 às 16:59)

Malta do interior, vim fazer uma visita! A reportar das Penhas da Saúde, 3° graus e uma chuva gelada horrível! Mas ainda apanhei muita neve e já mandei a minha dose de bolas de neve ahah
Não consegui subir mais, os acessos à Torre estão encerrados, está muito nevoeiro.


----------



## MipsUc (3 Mar 2018 às 17:15)

Boa tarde, tem chuvido bem. Bela rega. Temperatura atual de 10,6°C e acumulado de hoje 22,4mm.


----------



## karkov (3 Mar 2018 às 17:59)

Por Pitões de Junias vai nevando ainda sem pegar... 1°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

Por aqui 6ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:59)




----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

*9.2ºC*
Regressa a chuva moderada, depois de hora e meia de acalmia.
*32.5mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 21:34)




----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2018 às 21:58)

*8.1ºC*
Sem chuva na última hora.
*37mm 
*
Evento: *177mm*


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2018 às 08:00)

A Torre está com uma camada de neve magnifica.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mar 2018 às 10:48)

Algum sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 6.5°C.


----------



## Nickname (4 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

*9ºC*
Céu muito nublado.
Mínima:*4.2ºC*


Isto também já é um clássico, depois de uns dias seguidos de intempérie...

*Comboio intercidades descarrila na linha da Beira Alta*
*Seguiam 89 pessoas a bordo. Não há feridos a registar
Um comboio intercidades que fazia a ligação de Guarda para Lisboa com 89 pessoas a bordo descarrilou hoje em Mortágua, não havendo para já feridos a registar, segundo informação da proteção civil e da empresa CP.
O descarrilamento aconteceu pelas 08:40 (hora de Lisboa) à entrada do túnel do Coval, em Mortágua, já depois da paragem em Santa Comba Dão, segundo as mesmas fontes.
A bordo seguiam 87 passageiros e duas pessoas da tripulação, não havendo feridos, disse fonte oficial da CP - Comboios de Portugal.
O descarrilamento foi da locomotiva e das duas primeiras carruagens.
Os passageiros já estão a ser retirados do comboio, estando a CP a avaliar como será feito o transporte para Lisboa.
A linha da Beira Alta está cortada e não há previsões de quando voltará a estar operacional.
De momento está a ser enviado para o local um comboio-socorro para "fazer o encarrilamento do comboio" descarrilado, disse à Lusa fonte oficial da Infraestruturas de Portugal.
Depois disso, terá ainda de se proceder a reparações de "eventuais danos na linha", antes de esta voltar a estar completamente operacional.
Quanto ao que provocou o descarrilamento, a CP indicou que o comboio "embateu numa barreira na linha".
Já fonte da proteção civil apontou que terá sido provocado por "queda de detritos na via".*

https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...16.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## huguh (4 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

boas

sol já espreitou um pouco durante a hora de almoço, agora já chuvisca e muito vento


----------



## Nickname (4 Mar 2018 às 17:11)

*7.2ºC*
Tarde fria desde que começou a chover, por volta das 15h.
*4.6mm*


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Mar 2018 às 20:58)

Neva com muita intensidade nas Penhas da Saúde neste momento. Que nevão está a cair na serra da Estrela. E eu que estive hoje na Torre e vi cair os primeiros flocos. 

Meteoestrela está em directo no Youtube,


----------



## vamm (4 Mar 2018 às 21:01)

ac_cernax disse:


> Neva com muita intensidade nas Penhas da Saúde neste momento. Que nevão está a cair na serra da Estrela. E eu que estive hoje na Torre e vi cair os primeiros flocos.
> 
> Meteoestrela está em directo no Youtube,


Calha mesmo bem  até fico babada de ver isso. Amanhã vou para a Serra e estou ansiosa por ver o que me espera e reserva esta semana


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2018 às 22:29)

Felizmente os terrenos agrícolas começam a ter água, foto de hoje no concelho de Vinhais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2018 às 23:01)

Já não me lembro da última vez que vi uma previsão destas para a Torre... 




Já estou com vontade de lá dar um salto...


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

Aguaceiro muito forte agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mar 2018 às 23:20)

Para um aguaceiro tão pequeno está a produzir uma chuvada monumental! Segue a chuva forte com períodos de muito forte


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mar 2018 às 23:21)

Aguaceiro forte de granizo agora!


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mar 2018 às 00:58)

Novo round de aguaceiros fortes a muito fortes.


----------



## Norther (5 Mar 2018 às 06:42)

Agua neve por aqui, aos 600 m, e trovoada, começa pegar aos 900m


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Mar 2018 às 07:01)

Boas bastante chuva de madrugada e trovoada sigo com 5° aos 300ts neve bbisovel na serra do açor


Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mar 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 7,0°C com 12,2mm acumulado, trovoada de madrugada, o evento no total estão 115,0mm acumulados, 993hPa.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (5 Mar 2018 às 08:03)

Está branquinha a encosta até aos 900m


----------



## MipsUc (5 Mar 2018 às 10:03)

Bom dia, 
Hoje está mais fresco e tem chovido bem. Ontem não rendeu grande coisa.
Temperatura atual: 6,7ºC.
Acumulado de hoje: 14,8mm.
Acumulado do mês: 102mm.


----------



## Norther (5 Mar 2018 às 10:27)

Temos nevoeiro na encosta e a temperatura subiu, acumulação agora acima dos 1100m, vai chovendo.


----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2018 às 10:35)

Chuva fraca
*6ºC
12.1mm
*
*201mm* no evento


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 10:38)




----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2018 às 10:39)

Vai nevando na Gralheira, mas sem acumular. (A data e a hora da imagem não estão correctas)







Em Várzea da Serra a luz voltou na 6ªfeira. Agora falta a internet... 

Nas Penhas da Saúde voltam a cair _guardanapos_.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 11:09)




----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2018 às 11:30)

Montemuro


A altitude máxima desta estrada são os 1215 metros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 11:33)

Pitões das Júnias


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

Várzea está de novo on-line! Finalmente! 

http://www.meteovarzeadaserra.pt/

Precipitação neste mês de Março:
Dia 1 - 48,2mm
Dia 2 - 21,8mm
Dia 3 - 30,2mm
Dia 4 - 15,6mm
Hoje - 17,6mm
Total: *133,4mm
*
Em Fevereiro, devido ao gelo, a estação acabou por só contar precipitação quando o gelo derreteu.
Dia 27: 0mm; Dia 28: 14,6mm -  após o derretimento do gelo.
Fevereiro terminou com 34,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 12:41)




----------



## Norther (5 Mar 2018 às 12:48)

A neve no solo já vai aos 1200m, tem chovido e a temperatura subir, por aqui ronda os 6,5ºC e la por cima, nas Penhas ronda 1ºC.


----------



## JAlves (5 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

Ontem, ás 15h15, na Lagoa Comprida, junto ao acesso ao Piódão.


----------



## lserpa (5 Mar 2018 às 13:41)

Imagens espectaculares! 
Não admira que hajam escolas fechadas aí no interior!


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

Boa tarde. Até agora não houve nada de especial, foi mais interessante aquele pequeno aguaceiro das 23h e picos, do que o conjunto de frentes todas juntas, que embora tenham acumulado mais alguma precipitação (14.41mm), não renderam nenhum granizo ou trovoada, somente umas rajadas de vento mais fortes.

O acumulado total até ao momento, desde a terça-feira passada, está nos 168.4mm (Estação da Ermida), nem é um valor muito transcendente à vista das localidades vizinhas.

Veremos o que rende o resto da tarde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 14:28)




----------



## DaniFR (5 Mar 2018 às 18:01)

Piodão, Serra do Açor, acordou pintada de branco. 

Foto de Irene Lopes


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

Pequeno aguaceiro de granizo agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mar 2018 às 19:39)

DaniFR disse:


> Piodão, Serra do Açor, acordou pintada de branco.
> 
> Foto de Irene Lopes
> 
> Adoro Piodao, e toda a zona envolvente à Serra do Açor ! Pintada de branco fica ainda mais requintada, e ajuda bastante na regeneração dos solos depois dos incêndios de 15 de Outubro.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

Off topic: não sei se já repararam, mas não acham estranho esta ausência prolongada do ALBIMETEO?


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> Off topic: não sei se já repararam, mas não acham estranho esta ausência prolongada do ALBIMETEO?


Pois... 

Ele era muito ativo...


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mar 2018 às 20:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Off topic: não sei se já repararam, mas não acham estranho esta ausência prolongada do ALBIMETEO?



Já. Desapareceu dos radares desde dia 20 de Fevereiro, já lá vão quase 15 dias. Só espero que o estado de saúde não tenha piorado, pois da última vez que desapareceu, foi devido a uma doença no intestino


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2018 às 20:19)

Já tinha reparado nisso...o Albimeteo é bom rapaz.
Faz falta! Albi dá notícias! 
Se alguém souber dele digam por favor ! 
Espero que ele esteja bem !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2018 às 20:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Já. Desapareceu dos radares desde dia 20 de Fevereiro, já lá vão quase 15 dias. Só espero que o estado de saúde não tenha piorado, pois da última vez que desapareceu, foi devido a uma doença no intestino


Acho que da última vez, e corrige—me se estiver errado, não esteve tanto tempo inativo.
Esperemos que esteja tudo bem..


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Mar 2018 às 20:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho que da última vez, e corrige—me se estiver errado, não esteve tanto tempo inativo.
> Esperemos que esteja tudo bem..



Da última vez (em Janeiro) demorou bastante tempo ainda, foi também à volta de 1 semana e meia, devido a uma diverticulite, tanto quanto ele disse passou mesmo mal e esteve internado Mas sim desta vez já lá vão mais dias.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Mar 2018 às 21:05)

Boas , pela serra do acor a neve que caiu pela manhã derreteu praticamente toda só era visível no mato e nas bermas , pela tarde a.temperatura nos 4° e o vento a soprar moderado a forte.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (5 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

Boas noites, por aqui a temperatura ronda os 6°C e não chove, mas o céu esta algo nublado com vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

Boas. 5.5°C. Chove bem.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mar 2018 às 04:37)

Chuva muito forte tocada a vento


----------



## baojoao (6 Mar 2018 às 11:43)

em 7 dias 205mm


----------



## SLM (6 Mar 2018 às 11:59)

Off-topic: o IPMA anda a pedir fotos da chuva com congelação de dia 27 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1637195466318158&id=388905621147155

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Off topic: não sei se já repararam, mas não acham estranho esta ausência prolongada do ALBIMETEO?



Também já tinha reparado nisso, espero que se encontre bem...


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mar 2018 às 12:38)

Aproximam-se aguaceiros, vento a aumentar de intensidade:


----------



## huguh (6 Mar 2018 às 13:11)

por aqui alguns aguaceiros moderados, não chove de momento

PS: hoje o dia já começou mal com o meu pc a estoirar passado um bocado de o ter ligado... ao que parece esteve trovoada de noite (não ouvi nada)..
mas deve estar relacionado com o que aconteceu..


----------



## vamm (6 Mar 2018 às 13:24)

Não tenho tido rede, mas aqui fica um miminho para o pessoal:

Piornos





Nevou durante a noite nas Penhas. Acordámos com o carro “enterrado” 

Agora cada nuvem traz graupel e neve à mistura. Pena os acessos à torre estarem cortados, porque deve ter uma boa camada lá em cima.


----------



## Z13 (6 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

Por Nogueira esta manhã havia acumulação a partir dos 1000m. Não subi ao topo, apenas circulei na Estrada Municipal que liga a S. Cibrão... nevava acima dos 900m com 0°C

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

Por agora não chove, mas a tarde tem sido de aguaceiros acompanhados de granizo muito fino. 6ºC neste momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mar 2018 às 15:26)

A neve tem estado a bombar na serra da Estrela:


----------



## huguh (6 Mar 2018 às 16:57)

que chuvada que cai neste momento


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2018 às 18:32)

Esta tarde para os lados de Montesinho.


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2018 às 18:45)

Como estará a sanabria?


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

frederico disse:


> Como estará a sanabria?


Com muita neve óbvio


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

Há umas semanas vi do avião e estava fraquinha mas os picos da Europa estavam brutais.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2018 às 18:51)

frederico disse:


> Como estará a sanabria?


Está completamente branca. Quando tirei as fotos a Montesinho, já não dava para ver a Sanábria, está a nevar para lá.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Esta tarde dei um salto ao topo da Nogueira.




Um aguaceiro de neve em aproximação.




Poucos minutos depois.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

Esta tarde avistei uns 6 ou 7 corços na serra, nunca tinha visto tantos duma só vez.

Ainda consegui tirar umas fotos a este macho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 19:26)

Dan disse:


> Esta tarde avistei uns 6 ou 7 corços na serra, nunca tinha visto tantos duma só vez.
> 
> Ainda consegui tirar umas fotos a este macho.


Lindo!


----------



## Fil (6 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

Cai água-neve em Bragança. Temperatura nos 2,3ºC.


----------



## Norther (6 Mar 2018 às 21:21)

Por aqui algo nublado com a temperatura rondar os 6°C e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Norther (6 Mar 2018 às 21:25)

vamm disse:


> Não tenho tido rede, mas aqui fica um miminho para o pessoal:
> 
> Piornos
> 
> ...





Pena no fim de semana chover, éra para ir fazer uns trilhos entre os cântaros... metade da neve vai desaparecer


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mar 2018 às 22:11)

Dan disse:


> Esta tarde para os lados de Montesinho.


Belíssimas!  Esta neve ainda é "nossa" ou já é "deles"?  É deles, não é?... Nunca sei...


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

Água-neve agora aqui também.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Mar 2018 às 23:43)

Boas hoje pela serra ainda alguma neve visível nas  já só a partir dos 1200 MTS a temperatura nos 4° , caiu um valente aguaceiro de granizo que os montes em redor ficaram todos brancos parecia que tinha nevado , sigo com 4.6°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!  Esta neve ainda é "nossa" ou já é "deles"?  É deles, não é?... Nunca sei...



A menos de 2km a sul daquele grupo de 2 torres eólicas é a serra de Montesinho.





Esta é 100% nossa. Nogueira, por volta das 17h.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

Dan disse:


> Esta tarde avistei uns 6 ou 7 corços na serra, nunca tinha visto tantos duma só vez.
> 
> Ainda consegui tirar umas fotos a este macho.



Foto fantástica!


----------



## Bajorious (7 Mar 2018 às 01:29)

Boas. 4.2°C // 57%hr. Sem chuva.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mar 2018 às 01:46)

Aguaceiros fracos e 3.6ºC


----------



## MipsUc (7 Mar 2018 às 08:45)

Bom dia,
Mínima de -0,9ºC e 0 acumulado até agora. Alguma geada nos telhados.
Fica uma foto para Oeste (serra do Caramulo e o nevoeiro está no vale do rio Dão).




​


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2018 às 08:52)

Boa camada de neve na Torre, esta manhã.

A ver se a chuva de 6ªfeira não provoca grandes "estragos"






 .


----------



## Bajorious (7 Mar 2018 às 10:25)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.2°C.
Céu pouco nublado. Algum gelo nas ruas mais abrigadas.
Actual de 3.9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## beiras18 (7 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

Por aqui a vista encontra-se assim...






Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Talhada (7 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

Serra de Montemuro, foto tirada na  A24 zona de Bigorne


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Mar 2018 às 14:14)

Vista para a serra da estrela hoje pela manhã .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Vista para a serra da estrela hoje pela manhã .
> 
> Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


Não está tão branca como esperava...


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Não está tão branca como esperava...



Tem bastante, desse ângulo é que parece ter pouca.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mar 2018 às 15:11)

Nickname disse:


> Tem bastante, desse ângulo é que parece ter pouca.


Ah bom, assim sim!  Obrigado!


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2018 às 15:53)

As montanhas aqui a norte, região da Sanábria, esta tarde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2018 às 18:35)




----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Não está tão branca como esperava...


Esta e a parte Sul que me e visível , e natural que nas encostas viradas a norte.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:19)




----------



## Bajorious (7 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

Boas. Chuva fraca.
6.3ºC


----------



## Bajorious (8 Mar 2018 às 00:28)

Cai uma morrinha.
5.6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Mar 2018 às 07:00)

Morrinha com 8°

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2018 às 07:35)

Bom dia, chuva fraca com 0,2mm acumulado, 9,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

Dia cinzento, com neblina, chuva fraca e 7ºC.

Apesar do aspeto, a Primavera já se vai notando. Algumas árvores de fruto já começam a apresentar uma ou outra flor. No canto inferior direito da foto, dá para ver umas mimosas que apresentam já alguma floração.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2018 às 16:30)

Dan disse:


> Dia cinzento, com neblina, chuva fraca e 7ºC.
> 
> Apesar do aspeto, a Primavera já se vai notando. Algumas árvores de fruto já começam a apresentar uma ou outra flor. No canto inferior direito da foto, dá para ver umas mimosas que apresentam já alguma floração.


Por aqui a praga das acácias mimosa já estão carregadas com a típica flor amarela. 

A ameixeira que plantei no ano passado já tem flor e as folhas já começaram a rebentar.


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2018 às 16:48)

DaniFR disse:


> Por aqui a praga das acácias mimosa já estão carregadas com a típica flor amarela.
> 
> A ameixeira que plantei no ano passado já tem flor e as folhas já começaram a rebentar.



As ameixeiras aqui das ruas mais próximas começaram a apresentar algumas flores apenas há poucos dias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2018 às 20:21)




----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2018 às 20:58)

Boas, a pouca morrinha rendeu até agora 1,0mm, com 13,5°C sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mar 2018 às 07:41)

Bom dia, de madrugada o vento esteve forte, agora moderado de Sul, chuva com 15,3°C e 4,3mm, 1007hPa.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2018 às 10:10)

Chuva moderada nas últimas horas, assim como por agora.
Vento ainda fraco.
*11.7ºC
23.4mm*


----------



## Norther (9 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Chove a potes neste momento, com a temperatura rondar os 10ºC e vento fraco de oeste.
A neve lá vai derretendo na serra, fim de semana estragado para percursos na neve, vai ficar uma bela pápa .


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Mar 2018 às 11:40)

Depois de uma noite serena, o dia acordou com aguaceiros.
Chove moderadamente desde as 11:30.
Nada de vento.


----------



## MipsUc (9 Mar 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia,
Por aqui tem chovido bem.
Temperatura atual: 13,3ºC
Acumulado até agora: 27,2mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2018 às 11:44)

Chuva bastante forte na última meia hora. O acumulado total desde que começou a chover, está quase a atingir os 200mm.


----------



## Norther (9 Mar 2018 às 12:19)

Por aqui continua a chuva intensa e já vamos com 56 mm, este mês ronda os 285 mm e 492 mm este ano.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

Continua a chover... mas agora já chove com bastante intensidade.
Vento fraco... e ficou bem mais escuro.


----------



## huguh (9 Mar 2018 às 12:52)

chuva intensa nos ultimos 30min, começou bem intensa tambem, estavam a ser 4 da manhã
durante a manhã foram mais aguaceiros moderados


----------



## vamm (9 Mar 2018 às 13:44)

Norther disse:


> Pena no fim de semana chover, éra para ir fazer uns trilhos entre os cântaros... metade da neve vai desaparecer



Não sei se irá desaparecer toda. Na zona da estância haviam zonas com 3 metros de neve. Estava brutal!

Desde as 23h de ontem que chove na Serra. Choveu muito durante a noite e ainda não parou. A neve que havia nas Penhas da Saude já foi quase toda e a Serra derrama água por todo o lado!

Quem estiver a pensar ir para a Serra, alerto que não há rede MEO 3G nas Penhas da Saude e por vezes não há mesmo rede nenhuma. Estive sem acesso à internet o tempo todo.


----------



## Norther (9 Mar 2018 às 13:49)

A rede mais forte foi sempre a Vodafone, mas com esta chuva toda a neve vai se tornar "pápa" muito mau e então para subidas muito íngremes pior, nem tempo teve de gelar...
Continua a chuva, agora com menos intensidade, as pequenas ribeiras aqui pela zona transbordam de água.


----------



## vamm (9 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

Norther disse:


> A rede mais forte foi sempre a Vodafone, mas com esta chuva toda a neve vai se tornar "pápa" muito mau e então para subidas muito íngremes pior, nem tempo teve de gelar...
> Continua a chuva, agora com menos intensidade, as pequenas ribeiras aqui pela zona transbordam de água.


Estou a começar a ir para baixo agora e os campos estão cheios de água. O Zêzere já levava um belo caudal e todas as ribeiras estão cheias!


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

Várzea da Serra já ultrapassou os 50mm hoje.
Segue nos 52,8mm.

O acumulado desde mês vai em 216,4mm.
Acumulado desde 2018: 335,2mm.

Pena o gelo do final de Fevereiro ter "entupido" o pluviometro, fazendo com que este não contabilizasse a precipitação abundante do dia 27.


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

*13.3ºC*
Praticamente não choveu na última hora, mas o vento intensificou-se.
*37.8mm*

Já estamos em período de alerta laranja!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 16:13)




----------



## Fil (9 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Boas, por aqui parou de chover há momentos e a precipitação diária deve rondar os 35 mm. Actualmente céu encoberto e 9,9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:45)

Por Bragança o dia tem sido muito chuvoso!! 33mm recolhidos até agora! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

Está a chegar festa

Edit: Parece que foi só 1 relâmpago perdido

Entretanto chove moderado a forte.


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2018 às 19:03)

Esta chuva e os valores mais altos de temperatura vão fazer acelerar a Primavera que já vai dando sinais.






Por agora céu nublado e 11ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mar 2018 às 19:15)

Não há relatos desta situação na zona de Vila Velha de Rodão?


Por aqui avistei uns relâmpagos ao longe e tive um período de chuva intensa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:24)

#serradaestrela#oliveiradohospital


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:32)

Agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2018 às 19:46)

Períodos de chuva moderada na última hora.
*12.3ºC*
*42.7mm*

Viseu(aeródromo) seguia nos *44m* pelas 19h de hoje, *190.4mm* desde o início do mês.
Estou para ver se são batidos os valores de precipitação de Março de 2013, parece bem encaminhado...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2018 às 20:03)

Descargas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 20:08)




----------



## MipsUc (9 Mar 2018 às 20:25)

Viva, por aqui o acumulado está em 39,6mm desde as 00h de hoje. O mês vai com 156,4mm.
Temperatura atual: 13,2°C


----------



## panda (9 Mar 2018 às 20:39)

Boas... Por aqui chove bem com um acumulado de *103.5mm *


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Mar 2018 às 20:46)

panda disse:


> Boas... Por aqui chove bem com um acumulado de *103.5mm *



Esse acumulado, em muitas cidades, originaria "inundações bíblicas", passo o exagero...Estação da Junta da Freguesia da Boidobra nos 93mm e a estação do Alfredo Calado (Meteoestrela) nos 83mm (sendo que o total do mês já supera os 300mm!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 20:58)




----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2018 às 21:36)

Célula bastante forte
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2018 às 22:29)

A célula mais intensa do momento, atenção para nao se exporem em risco junto aos rios, pode vir uma enxurrada atrás 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (9 Mar 2018 às 23:00)

chuva intensa neste momento


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Mar 2018 às 23:01)

Volta a chover bem.
Vento fraco.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Mar 2018 às 23:32)

Aparecem as primeiras rajadas de vento forte a acompanhar a chuva.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Mar 2018 às 23:54)

Chuva torrencial e trovoada no Fratel e A23 por volta das 18:30. Muitos relâmpagos até CBranco, onde cheguei ja depois das 19:00


----------



## huguh (10 Mar 2018 às 00:08)

mais uma grande descarga de água


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

Ribeira Grande na Sertã a galgar as margens, muita água a ir para o Zêzere:


----------



## Paulo H (10 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Chuva torrencial e trovoada no Fratel e A23 por volta das 18:30. Muitos relâmpagos até CBranco, onde cheguei ja depois das 19:00


Das 18h45 às 19h05 também foi torrencial em cbranco. Até fazia fumo, relâmpagos e os passeios encharcados.


----------



## Norther (10 Mar 2018 às 00:39)

Por aqui tem sido um dia muito chuvoso, ja não me lembrava assim, e continua. A pouco com trovoada e com a neve a derreter a grande velocidade na serra, as ribeiras vão cheias.


----------



## Norther (10 Mar 2018 às 11:03)

Bom dia, manha com sol e uns aguaceiros, estou na quinta a 700m altitude e os nascentes deitam muita água, e vejo a ribeira da Meimoa a galgar as margens perto do rio zêzere, muita água... o vento ja começa a sentir-se.


----------



## Serrano (10 Mar 2018 às 11:08)

11.1°C no Sarzedo, numa altura em que o sol está com vontade de aparecer.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Mar 2018 às 12:35)

Bem visível o gancho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2018 às 12:48)

Aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo. Depois de uns quantos terem passado a oeste-norte finalmente um acertou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 12:49)

"Serra da Estrela: a água já desce a montanha.
[Fotos de Manuel Ferreira]"


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (10 Mar 2018 às 13:02)

Na Serra da Estrela deve ter caído bem, estiveram fechados até às 12h os troços de Piornos e Lagoa Comprida até à torre e neste momento está condicionado a pesados.


----------



## huguh (10 Mar 2018 às 13:43)

boas

por aqui o sol vai espreitando com o céu ainda bem nublado, a preparar-se para o regresso da chuva não deve tardar muito
já o Douro subiu e inunda como já é habitual, as zonas mais baixas do cais


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2018 às 15:33)

Aqui segue o dia com sol e um valor de temperatura relativamente elevado. 12ºC por agora. As mimosas começam a ficar amarelas.


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Chuva forte acompanhada de vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Mar 2018 às 16:06)

Boas. 11.1°C
Céu bastante escuro, vem molho outra vez.. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (10 Mar 2018 às 16:19)

Zona Cernache Bonjardim (Sertã), trovoada, chuva torrencial e algum granizo....


----------



## cookie (10 Mar 2018 às 16:52)

E em Frechas (Mirandela) o rio Tua já quase passa por cima da ponte.

Video e fotos disponíveis na página do Facebook da liga dos amigos de Frechas
https://m.facebook.com/groups/304968269521858?view=permalink&id=1871737302844939

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:21)

Em Pitões Das Júnias, Vila Real, Portugal.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Mar 2018 às 17:25)

A temperatura baixou bastante, actual de 7.0°C.
Chuva moderada.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Mar 2018 às 17:56)

muita chuva e vento com rajadas neste momento


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mar 2018 às 18:23)

Nada de especial este dia até agora. Os aguaceiros não trouxeram qualquer granizo ou trovoada e foram maioritariamente moderados, e como se não bastasse parece que já só resta a precipitação que vem associada ao núcleo da tempestade e que deve condicionar a próxima madrugada. O vento deve começar a acelerar com o cair da noite, tirando isto, que deve ser o prato forte da tempestade, não se deve passar nada de muito mais até ao final deste dia.


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2018 às 21:59)

Por aqui o vento já sopra moderado a forte. Infelizmente mais uma vez num evento de vento a estação do Aeródromo ficou offline.


----------



## huguh (10 Mar 2018 às 22:07)

vento intenso com rajadas neste momento, vem aí qualquer coisa...

fotos ao fim da tarde depois de uma bela chuvada com 2 arco iris lado a lado
atenção na 2ª foto lá ao fundo, o cais à beira das pontes já está praticamente tapado


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

Não há meio de me chegar precipitação de jeito... é só refugos...

Chuva fraca e 9.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mar 2018 às 22:42)

Alguma chuva moderada a forte agora, mas o vento faz parecer mais que aquilo que é na realidade...


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2018 às 22:48)

A chuva está a intensificar e as rajadas de vento estão a ficar mais sérias.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

Chuva forte por Lamego  , segundo li no facebook 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

chuva por vezes forte, assim como o vento
mais uma bela rega


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mar 2018 às 23:36)

Nada de jeito até ao momento, agora até se abriu uma autoestrada de chuvisco e o vento foi chatear para outra freguesia.

À vista da ANA este FELIX está muito enfezadinho aqui, espero poder engolir estas palavras


----------



## huguh (11 Mar 2018 às 01:36)

volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## huguh (11 Mar 2018 às 01:49)

que temporal
chuva e vento forte com rajadas, parece que voa tudo!


----------



## Bajorious (11 Mar 2018 às 02:15)

Boas. Chuva forte, vento ainda moderado.
6.5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (11 Mar 2018 às 08:14)

Nada melhor do que acordar com trovoada e chuva forte.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Mar 2018 às 08:17)

dahon disse:


> Nada melhor do que acordar com trovoada e chuva forte.



Somos dois! 
E com granizo à mistura, pelo barulho.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mar 2018 às 08:19)

Algum granizo também por aqui com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada dispersa. FINALMENTE


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mar 2018 às 08:26)

Grande bomba mesmo à minha frente! 

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mar 2018 às 08:33)

Nova bomba um pouco mais afastada. A temperatura desce sem travões com 6.8°C atuais.


Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2018 às 08:44)

Bom dia, 9,2°C chuva e vento forte de Sul, 10,0mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2018 às 08:47)

Em Várzea da Serra, pouco depois da meia-noite, a luz/net foram ao ar outra vez.
Na Gralheira a webcam também ficou parada no tempo. Sofre do mesmo mal...

Ontem, a estação de Várzea acumulou 28mm. O mês segue com um acumulado de 265,0mm.


----------



## baojoao (11 Mar 2018 às 09:12)

Por aqui trovejou bastante por volta das 8:20 com muito granizo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 10:17)

Ecos laranja perto de Constância e do Sardoal...

Edit: Ficaram vermelho e roxo...


----------



## Serrano (11 Mar 2018 às 10:50)

Manhã de aguaceiros e vento no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 6.3°C.


----------



## huguh (11 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

Incrível o vento que está! Rajadas fortes, abana o prédio todo. 
regressou a chuva também.
Quanto ao Douro está bem maior que ontem, a continuar assim deve obrigar o café do cais e as lojas a retirarem as coisas

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:00)




----------



## Bajorious (11 Mar 2018 às 12:03)

Bom dia. Chuva durante toda a noite. A mínima foi aos 4.4°C.

Actual de 5.7°C com chuva e vento forte.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2018 às 12:17)

Trovoada

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

A manhã tem sido de aguaceiros moderados e com algum vento. A temperatura variou entre os 5ºC e os 8,8ºC de agora.

Um pouco mais de 15mm a primeira metade do dia, pode ser que ainda chegue aos 20mm.

Quase 200mm na estação do IPMA, desde o dia 27 de fevereiro.


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

Granizada agora aqui por Bragança.


----------



## huguh (11 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

um trovão há 10minutos atrás e agora de novo chuva moderada e vento
tem sido assim, tão depressa o sol espreita um minuto, como vem uma descarga forte de chuva e vento

EDIT: que temporal !!!


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Mar 2018 às 13:41)

Boas valente aguaceiro a cerca de uma hora com algum granizo , neste momento o vento aumenta de in densidade e natural que venha mais um aguaceiro a caminho.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2018 às 13:50)

Boas, voltou a trovejar, vento forte de SW, 10,1°C e 15,7mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (11 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

de novo mais uma valente descarga, acompanhada de vento moderado


----------



## DaniFR (11 Mar 2018 às 14:40)

Caudal de cheia, rio Zêzere, Porto das Vacas, Pampilhosa da Serra


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mar 2018 às 14:42)

Em menos de 2 semanas já choveu mais de 70% (245mm) daquilo que choveu em todo o inverno de 2016/2017 (348mm)

Prosseguem os aguaceiros moderados e rumo aos 100%

Dados: Estação da Ermida-Tondela


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 15:11)

"Rio Beça ganha vida, enche-se de energia e corre cheio de força.
#boticasparque"


----------



## Bajorious (11 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Só agora é que chegou o vento forte, duas ou três rajadas que abanaram tudo.

5.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (11 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

Hoje atingiu-se os 200mm de acumulado deste mês.
De manhã alguma trovoada com granizo. Algumas partes ainda ficaram brancas do gelo. De resto, dia caracterizado por vento e alguma chuva. De momento estão 8,8ºC. O acumulado de hoje vai nos 24mm.


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Tarde inteira de chuvinha boa e vento por vezes com rajadas.
7º e 34 mm de aguinha. 
Sabe tão bem estar em casa com 20º a vê-la cair.


----------



## dahon (11 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

Neste momento o vento aumentou significativamente de intensidade acompanhado por chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mar 2018 às 18:34)

Esta manhã e tarde estão a ser bem mais interessantes que todo o dia de ontem e madrugada. Os aguaceiros chegam com alguma abundância, e trazem muito vento. É só pena não renderem mais trovoada ou granizo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Mar 2018 às 19:22)

Que chuvada acabou de se abater com fortes rajadas  Passou uma pessoa na rua, e levava o chapéu quase colocado à cabeça, tal a força do vento.


----------



## huguh (11 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

muita chuva moderada a forte nas ultimas horas


----------



## lmg (11 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

Em Lamego dia com períodos de muita chuva!!
O acumulado de hoje vai já em 30mm
Sigo com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Mar 2018 às 23:54)

*7.6ºC*
Mais *34.5mm* hoje.

No aeródromo, Março contabiliza *258mm* até às 23h de hoje, faltam pouco mais de 100mm para atingir o valor de Março de 2013.

Ontem caiu uma árvore perto do Fontelo, por causa do vento:





https://www.jornaldocentro.pt/online/regiao/carvalho-cai-no-fontelo/


----------



## huguh (12 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

continuam a cair vários aguaceiros intensos


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Mar 2018 às 01:23)

Aguaceiros acompanhados de fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mar 2018 às 07:06)

Bom dia, 1,7mm com 9,2°C, ontem acumulou 25,7mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2018 às 12:00)

Várzea da Serra de novo on-line: http://www.meteovarzeadaserra.pt/

Dados de precipitação dos últimos 3 dias:
Dia 9: 73,4mm
Dia 10: 28,0mm
Dia 11: 37,4mm

Hoje segue com 3,4mm.

O total mensal vai em *305,8mm*. 

Ao início do dia 11 a estação registou uma rajada de vento de 85,3km/h.


----------



## Bajorious (12 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

Boas. 9.5°C.
Chuva a chegar ao litoral..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

Vai chovendo moderadamente, não estava a contar!!!
*7.5ºC
8.6mm*
Quase 3mm desde que começou a chover às 21h


----------



## PedroNTSantos (12 Mar 2018 às 22:21)

Dados de precipitação do mês de março na Covilhã da estação _meteoestrela _a 1mm dos *400mm*!! Será hoje...ou amanhã?!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

Boas!
Hoje, passado 11 anos, fui à serra da estrela. Não podia ter vindo em melhor altura. 
Mal cheguei a Penhas da Saúde começou a nevar com *4ºC*. O que mais me surpreendeu foi a acumulação, nunca tinha visto tanta neve.
Nas Penhas:









No Covão D'Ametade:








O Monte Everest tuga: 




Já ao final do dia:




Resumindo, parecia uma criança a fazer _sku_ em qualquer rampa com neve. Agora vou tomar um banho quentinho porque estou todo encharcado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 22:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Hoje, passado 11 anos, fui à serra da estrela. Não podia ter vindo em melhor altura.
> Mal cheguei a Penhas da Saúde começou a nevar com *4ºC*. O que mais me surpreendeu foi a acumulação, nunca tinha visto tanta neve.
> Nas Penhas:
> ...


As fotos estão lindas! Parabéns e aproveita!


----------



## Bajorious (12 Mar 2018 às 23:10)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Dados de precipitação do mês de março na Covilhã da estação _meteoestrela _a 1mm dos *400mm*!! Será hoje...ou amanhã?!


Ainda foi hoje 

Chuva fraca, com 7.3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lmg (12 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

Por Lamego reinicia a chuva
Lá fora estão 6.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mar 2018 às 23:56)

lmg disse:


> Por Lamego reinicia a chuva
> Lá fora estão 6.5ºC.


Tens estação metereológica ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Mar 2018 às 00:47)

muita chuva nas ultimas horas
na ultima hora então, chuva intensa sem parar


----------



## Norther (13 Mar 2018 às 10:06)

Bom dia, pela Cova da Beira a temperatura a rondar os 10ºC, céu com algumas nuvens mas com muito sol também, belo dia para ir para a serra.


----------



## Norther (13 Mar 2018 às 10:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As fotos estão lindas! Parabéns e aproveita!





Esta bom para uns percursos nessa zona, a ver se gela um pouco e um fim de semana que não aja tempestade


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

Norther disse:


> Esta bom para uns percursos nessa zona, a ver se gela um pouco e um fim de semana que não aja tempestade


Interessante! Pelos vistos ainda tenho muito para explorar.


----------



## Norther (13 Mar 2018 às 14:40)

tarde de primavera, a temperatura ronda os 14ºC e vento fraco do quadrante sul, que bem se deve estar na serra.

Tiagolco com neve ou gelo convém levares uns grampos pelo menos...


----------



## Bajorious (14 Mar 2018 às 01:13)

Boa noite. Chuva fraca.
10.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2018 às 11:25)

35,3mm em Várzea da Serra de momento. Mas a subir rapidamente. 

O mês de Março chegou agora aos 350,0mm.


----------



## huguh (14 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

dilúvio por aqui!!
chuva torrencial, vento moderado/forte, tudo. Luz ja foi abaixo algumas vezes


----------



## dahon (14 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

Esta sim é uma frente fria digna desse nome. Vento forte com rajadas e chuva forte com granizo.


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:25)

Mas que belo temporal!


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:27)

Em Bragança há cerca de uma que chove torrencialmente


----------



## Norther (14 Mar 2018 às 13:49)

Pela Cova da Beira chove a potes e vento moderado com belas rajadas.


----------



## MipsUc (14 Mar 2018 às 13:51)

Por aqui registei uma queda abrupta da temperatura. Em pouco mais de uma hora passou dos 12,8ºC para os 9,3ºC. Muita chuva e vento. Registei uma rajada de 63km/h, batendo desta forma o registo da tempestade "Ana". O acumulado vai nos 20mm.


----------



## JCARL (14 Mar 2018 às 14:11)

Impressionante a linha de instabilidade (deverá ser a frente fria modelada pelo IPMA) desde Lisboa até à Covilhã.
Deve estar a chegar aqui dentro de ponto tempo.


----------



## JCARL (14 Mar 2018 às 14:32)

Vejam a seguinte informação do Snirh (Estação 02R/02G) e comentem:

http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.1


----------



## JCARL (14 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

Está a chegar neste momento. Chuva e vento muito forte com rajadas. A chuva que estava de SW rodou para NW.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

Impressionante a quantidade chuva e vento, principalmente entre as 13H30 e as 15H15. Chegou a tombar uma árvore de médio porte, pela raiz, sobre um veiculo estacionado e outro em condução.  Para quem conhece C.Branco, ocorreu junto às tílias, no local estavam bombeiros, polícia e ambulância. 

Choveu a potes, até fazia fumo!


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2018 às 15:36)

Várzea da Serra, 48mm hoje.

Fotografia de Ana Freire:







Rajada máxima de 77.2km/hr às 12:50.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

JCARL disse:


> Vejam a seguinte informação do Snirh (Estação 02R/02G) e comentem:
> 
> http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.1



01/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 80.8
02/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 77.5
03/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 85.7
04/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 53.8
05/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 71.2
06/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 72.5
07/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 52.5
08/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 47.8
09/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 74.2
10/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 32.4
11/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 9.7
13/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 5.1 

Fonte: SNIRH


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

Estive em Castelo Branco entre as 9h e as 11h horas, durante o tempo que estive por lá esteve sempre a chover. 
Mas o pior apanhei na viagem de regresso a Leiria ao longo do IC8...


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2018 às 16:08)

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo, por aqui.


----------



## JCARL (14 Mar 2018 às 17:02)

Gerofil disse:


> 01/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 80.8
> 02/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 77.5
> 03/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 85.7
> 04/03/2018 09:00 _(vau)_ 53.8
> ...


Peço desculpa, é o gráfico do lado direito, e a tabela que têm valores de fantásticos.
Eu sei que é um erro de introdução, mas achei curioso!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Mar 2018 às 18:52)

Boas. A passagem da frente fria foi brutal, chuva muito forte acompanhada de rajadas muito fortes que faziam estremecer tudo, arriscaria também dizer que aqueles menos de 10min foram os mais fortes de todas as tempestades deste outono/inverno.

A estação da Ermida registou uma rajada de 54km/h, faço ideia noutros pontos do concelho que são mais suscetíveis a rajadas mais fortes.
O acumulado segue nos 26.92mm. 

Entretanto vão caindo alguns coriscos algures entre Anadia e Águeda.


----------



## huguh (14 Mar 2018 às 20:09)

chuva intensa por aqui


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

Boa noite, hoje alguns períodos de chuva forte, acompanhada de vento, acumulado 14,7mm com 11,6°C.

Em plena Serra do Açor o vento empurrava a água das paredes de volta para a estrada, nunca tinha visto tal






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

Boas pois e hoje pela serra esteve terrível , alem da chuva o vento não deu tréguas , soprando muito forte , sigo com 9° .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lmg (15 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

Boas

Foi uma quarta-feira bem regada, com um acumulado de 37,2mm.
Actualmente com 5ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Mar 2018 às 00:29)

Ouvi ao longe um trovão... as rajadas de vento forte vão aparecendo de quando em vez... agora o vento sopra forte.
Não chove.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Mar 2018 às 00:36)

Agora, rajadas de vento forte e chuva.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Mar 2018 às 00:47)

Boas. 7.2°C // 69%hr.
Não chove.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Mar 2018 às 00:49)

O vento e a chuva foram descansar por agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Mar 2018 às 00:56)

Aguaceiros misturados com granizo de reduzidas dimensões.


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 01:20)

finalmente algum vento e chuva por aqui

EDIT: fortes rajadas e chuva a acompanhar!


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mar 2018 às 07:05)

Bom dia, 9,8°C e 7,4mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (15 Mar 2018 às 08:52)

Bom dia, por aqui chove neste momento com a temperatura rondar os 5,5ºC e vento fraquinho.
Já se vê neve de novo na encosta, a cima dos 1200m, vamos ver esta noite se desce mais um pouco.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Mar 2018 às 10:05)

C.Branco: Já caiu um pouco de granizo à mistura num aguaceiro.


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 10:15)

Muito vento por aqui, algumas rajadas. Chuva pouca agora.

O Douro continua com o mesmo caudal de ontem ao fim da tarde, a barragem da Régua voltou a descarregar mais de 2000m3/s agora de manhã depois de ter reduzido de madrugada 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Mar 2018 às 10:49)

Bom dia!
Hoje amanheceu com céu nublado, por vezes com abertas, e um ou outro aguaceiro ocasional.
Há 5 minutos trovejou e desde essa altura que cai um outro aguaceiro bem forte.
Escureceu bastante.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

Aguaceiro de granizo ..


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 11:06)

bela chuvada caiu à pouco, parece que vem mais a caminho


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

Trovoada neste momento! 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Mar 2018 às 12:13)

Aguaceiros fortes misturados com granizo há 4min atrás.


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 15:00)

volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Mar 2018 às 18:56)

Novos aguaceiros com granizo/sleet de pequena dimensão (3mm)


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2018 às 20:16)

cai agora  um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Mar 2018 às 21:07)

Começa a nevar na gralheira.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Mar 2018 às 22:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Começa a nevar na gralheira.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Estás lá? A webcam está inativa por isso pergunto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Mar 2018 às 22:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Estás lá? A webcam está inativa por isso pergunto


Facebook!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2018 às 22:32)

Ao final da tarde os aguaceiros em Várzea da Serra começaram a trazer alguma neve. 

Vai nevando, neste momento, mas ainda não pega. 
Estão 2,4C.


----------



## lmg (15 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

Pois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  aqui tão perto e por Lamego chove...
Actualmente com 4ºC e um acumulado diário de 9mm.




Charlie Moreira disse:


> Facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AnDré disse:


> Ao final da tarde os aguaceiros em Várzea da Serra começaram a trazer alguma neve.
> 
> Vai nevando, neste momento, mas ainda não pega.
> Estão 2,4C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mar 2018 às 00:23)

Mais uns aguaceiros fortes misturados com granizo a variar entre 3mm e 5mm e 6.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mar 2018 às 01:18)

Intenso aguaceiro de granizo






Já deu para pintalgar os carros:


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 02:33)

chuva e sons de trovoada ao longe


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 02:39)

Forte trovão agora! bem mais perto


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 02:53)

mais chuva e mais 3 trovões !


----------



## Serrano (16 Mar 2018 às 07:39)

O Sarzedo acorda com um aguaceiro de neve, mas a temperatura em 2.5°C não deve permitir mais do que isto...


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mar 2018 às 07:44)

Bom dia, 6,9°C e 4,2mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (16 Mar 2018 às 07:53)

Bom dia, encosta sul da Serra Estrela com água neve aos 600m a pouco e acumulou aos 850m, encosta ficou branca em poucos minutos e também a Serra da Gardunha esta com um belo manto, a temperatura ronda os 3ºC agora com céu algo nublado e vento fraco NO.


----------



## baojoao (16 Mar 2018 às 09:31)

Caramulo com neve. Deu para ver agora numa aberta.


----------



## baojoao (16 Mar 2018 às 09:38)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...0-alunos-sem-aulas-em-montalegre-9191489.html


----------



## Norther (16 Mar 2018 às 10:36)

Bem neste momento a neve no solo está acima dos 1100m, até na Serra da Gardunha praticamente desapareceu, foi uma bela célula que aqui passou por volta das 6:30 que descarregou bem e fez baixar o ar frio. Neste momento a temperatura ronda os 4,5ºC com aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mar 2018 às 10:54)

baojoao disse:


> Caramulo com neve. Deu para ver agora numa aberta.



Efetivamente, nevou um pouco em toda a extensão, mas isso só foi visível logo ao fim da madrugada até às 7 e picos... Diria que acumulou a partir dos 800m na parte sul e a partir dos 700m na parte norte (como de resto não podia deixar de ser) onde de resto também ainda há alguma neve acumulada, porque na metade sul, deve ter sido tão fraco que já derreteu...


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mar 2018 às 11:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> e a partir dos 700m na parte norte (como de resto não podia deixar de ser) onde de resto também ainda há alguma neve acumulada, porque na metade sul, deve ter sido tão fraco que já derreteu...



Enfim, mesmo na metade norte, quase não resta nada, o Caramulo sempre a surpreender:


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2018 às 13:35)

Magnífico início de Primavera, dada a grande quantidade de água nos campos.













Os montes ainda mantêm este aspeto.


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2018 às 13:39)

As aves vão aproveitando.


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

Neva na serra do açor , ha alguma neve acumulada a cerca de 1200 MTS.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

vendaval de vento e chuva agora!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2018 às 14:46)

Boas...já de regresso ao fórum ,mais uma passagem de internamento hospitalar,com uma operação aos deverticulos pelo meio ,desta vez não me escapei ,com o tempo vai ficando melhor .Finalmente a chuva veio ,este mês vai nos 230.0mm,de momento aguaceiros e algum fresco,com 9.6ºC e de chuva hoje 5.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de regresso ao fórum ,mais uma passagem de internamento hospitalar,com uma operação aos deverticulos pelo meio ,desta vez não me escapei ,com o tempo vai ficando melhor .Finalmente a chuva veio ,este mês vai nos 230.0mm,de momento aguaceiros e algum fresco,com 9.6ºC e de chuva hoje 5.0mm.


Boas Albimeteo ,
Já tínhamos falado de ti ...
Fico feliz que estejas a melhorar !
Força e boa recuperação !
......
A chuva voltou , tem corrido muita água pelo país, nesta últimas 3 semanas !
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (16 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de regresso ao fórum ,mais uma passagem de internamento hospitalar,com uma operação aos deverticulos pelo meio ,desta vez não me escapei ,com o tempo vai ficando melhor .Finalmente a chuva veio ,este mês vai nos 230.0mm,de momento aguaceiros e algum fresco,com 9.6ºC e de chuva hoje 5.0mm.



Bem vindo!! Estavamos preocupados.

Apanhamos há pouco um valente aguaceiro de granizo (zona sul).


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Mar 2018 às 15:22)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de regresso ao fórum ,.


 Boa  notámos a ausência


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Mar 2018 às 15:31)

Aguaceiro forte acompanhado por rajadas de vento igualmente forte.
Tem sido assim ao longo do dia: aguaceiros e depois algumas abertas.


----------



## carlitinhos (16 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

Hoje pela manha bonito manto branco na Gardunha, vistas de norte da Casa do Guarda para cima com acumulação.


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

Ultimas horas com aguaceiros moderados, agora chove com intensidade


----------



## Paelagius (16 Mar 2018 às 16:14)

rozzo disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Fomos contactados informalmente pelo IPMA no sentido de tentar cooperar para melhoria de algoritmos de aviso para ocorrência de granizo (através das potencialidades do radar de Arouca).
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Fora de assunto, e longe de poder fazer um seguimento. Apenas para relembrar (ou dar a conhecer) o tópico de 'Relatos de granizo - Radar de Arouca' uma vez que têm sido reportadas ocorrências interessantes neste vosso tópico. @huguh @Paulo H @Mr. Neves e demais

Continuação de bons seguimentos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mar 2018 às 16:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de regresso ao fórum ,mais uma passagem de internamento hospitalar,com uma operação aos deverticulos pelo meio ,desta vez não me escapei ,com o tempo vai ficando melhor .Finalmente a chuva veio ,este mês vai nos 230.0mm,de momento aguaceiros e algum fresco,com 9.6ºC e de chuva hoje 5.0mm.


Continuação de melhoras rápidas  Como tudo mudou por estes pais desde que te ausentaste! Estávamos secos que nem um carapau, e agora é água por todo o lado!  Campos alagados e verdejantes , rios a transbordar e barragens lentamente a encher  e amanhã vamos ser brindados com mais uma chuvada a moda "antiga"


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mar 2018 às 17:37)

Acaba de se abater um valente aguaceiro de granizo de 5min com dimensões entre os 3mm e 5mm.


----------



## Beric D (16 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

Olá a todos!

Estou praticamente sem net por isso não sei nada mas se me pudessem responder agradecia. Amanhã tenho de ir a Montalegre. Há neve? As estradas estão transitáveis? Tenho de lá ir e não fazia ideia que tinha nevado


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2018 às 17:56)

Beric D disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Estou praticamente sem net por isso não sei nada mas se me pudessem responder agradecia. Amanhã tenho de ir a Montalegre. Há neve? As estradas estão transitáveis? Tenho de lá ir e não fazia ideia que tinha nevado


Pelas previsões e cotas do IPMA , sim está prevista neve , 800 metros !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lmg (16 Mar 2018 às 18:47)

Serra de Montemuro, ao início da tarde de hoje, vista desde a A24 Lamego / Castro Daire.


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 19:40)

ouço trovoada ao longe! parece que vem aí qualquer coisa interessante a caminho


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 20:05)

mais 2 trovões! este agora foi bem longo
continua a chover


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 20:56)

afinal parece que não foi nada de mais... vêm com muita força mas perdem força ao chegar aqui..
entretanto mais um trovão agora

EDIT: mais um !


----------



## Zoelae (16 Mar 2018 às 21:06)

Neva a partir dos 900 m.
Agora pelos 770 m cai agua-neve com 2,4 grau. A temperatura desce lentamente.


----------



## Zoelae (16 Mar 2018 às 21:25)

Agora 2,0 graus e vai nevando.


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 21:38)

que chuvada!!e com trovoada a acompanhar


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mar 2018 às 21:56)

Relâmpago algures pela serra do Caramulo. Chove fraco.


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2018 às 22:22)

continua a chover sem parar e alguns trovões mais espaçados no tempo


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mar 2018 às 22:22)

Nada de especial para já, 2 ou 3 raios por aí perdidos e chuva moderada sobretudo, com alguns períodos de maior intensidade. 
A temperatura está a descer ao ritmo dos caracóis, tendo passado já de 7.7ºC a 7.3ºC. Surgiram ainda algumas rajadas mais moderadas de Oeste. Prefiro os aguaceiros mais localizados e com neve dos pobres


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

Em Várzea da Serra a neve já pega.

0,7ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea da Serra a neve já pega.
> 
> 0,7ºC


Finalmente André!
Em várzea da Serra é  difícil a neve pegar...
A zona onde reside é virada a sul?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## HFSantos (16 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Neva com bastante intensidade em Moimenta da Beira (650m)


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Mar 2018 às 23:32)

Em vila real cai agua neve


----------



## joselamego (16 Mar 2018 às 23:42)

E na cidade de Lamego alguém sabe?


----------



## lmg (17 Mar 2018 às 00:13)

joselamego disse:


> E na cidade de Lamego alguém sabe?


Que me tenha apercebido nada...
Actualmente com 2.5ºC e não chove...


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mar 2018 às 00:16)

Aqui sigo com 6.0ºC, gotas bem grossas nesta chuva moderada a forte que se vai abatendo.


----------



## Nickname (17 Mar 2018 às 00:20)

*4.4ºC*
Chuva fraca


Viseu(aeródromo) vai com *361mm* acumulados no mês de Março, a apenas 3.8mm do valor de Março de 2013.
*430.9mm* desde  27 de Fevereiro.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Mar 2018 às 00:43)

Boas. Chuva moderada. 4.7°C.
A encosta deve estar a ficar branquinha, digo eu...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2018 às 01:09)

3ºC e chove com alguma neve misturada aqui na parte baixa da cidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mar 2018 às 02:19)

A 24 SENTIDO VILA POUCA - VILA REAL FECHADA!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mar 2018 às 02:26)

Por aqui ainda 5.8ºC, chove moderadamente e com gotas grandes. Só espero que esteja a acontecer alguma coisa pelo Caramulo


----------



## JoaoCanario (17 Mar 2018 às 02:43)

Teixoso (Encosta da Serra da Estrela), 6km da Covilhã, a 600m temperatura entre os 4 - 5ºC, pelo que diz o carro. Nota-se alguma neve misturada quando bate no vidro do carro. Arrisquei subir até perto do sarzedo (Alto de S.Gião) a 900 - 1000m, e no vidro notava-se que era praticamente só neve quase chuva porque assim que batia no vidro derretia, no carro marcava 3ºC... A cota de neve deve andar nos 1100 - 1200m para cima digo eu...


----------



## jonyyy (17 Mar 2018 às 06:39)

Finalmente algo palpável


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mar 2018 às 06:52)

O Caramulo tem mais uma vez alguma neve na metade sul. Para já vê-se o Caramulinho todo branquinho.
A chuva levou a temperatura até aos 4.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2018 às 06:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Finalmente André!
> Em várzea da Serra é  difícil a neve pegar...
> A zona onde reside é virada a sul?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Várzea da Serra é um pequeno vale a 900m de altitude. Quando neva aos 1000m ou 1100m (como na Gralheira), por norma também neva em Várzea. Só que como é um vale, ou o frio está instalado e a neve pega logo, ou se não houver frio, e dada a diferença de altitude, a temperatura em Várzea acaba por andar sempre ali nos 2C, quando a 
Gralheira já está nos 0C. Ou seja, neva, neva, mas é difícil acumular. 

Durante a noite, a temperatura acabou por baixar e o resultado actual é este:


----------



## Serrano (17 Mar 2018 às 07:07)

E ao olhar pela janela, eis que Sarzedo pintado de branco...


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2018 às 07:10)

Agora com mais luz.

0,3C.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2018 às 07:27)

A Torre está com uma camada de neve soberba.
Já praticamente não se vê a vedação da esplanada do bar.






Nas Penhas da Saúde, também há bastante neve:


----------



## MipsUc (17 Mar 2018 às 08:00)

Bom dia,

Bela rega na madrugada. Ultrapassou os 300mm de acumulado este mês.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Mar 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia, 34,7mm desde a meia noite e 6,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Mar 2018 às 08:42)

Bom dia assim está na gralheira! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zoelae (17 Mar 2018 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Acordei com neve no solo. A temperatura mínima foi de -0,3 °C.

Neste momento +1,0 °C e neva moderadamente.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Mar 2018 às 09:23)

Já agora, Manteigas pintada de branco.







A Serra da Estrela, mais concretamente na Torre, vai ficar com uma acumulação brutal, talvez acima de 2/3 metros.

EDIT: Fui espreitar o facebook da Estância, encontrei estas fotos brutais de dia 12/3, imagino se não tivesse chovido tanto naquele dia da semana passada...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2018 às 09:43)

Pitões das Júnias esta manhã










https://www.facebook.com/PadariaaPitoes/


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 10:00)




----------



## Beric D (17 Mar 2018 às 10:19)

Olá a todos!

Alguma novidade quanto a estradas cortadas no distrito de Vila Real? Obrigado desde já! Se houver neve ainda tiro uma fotos para aqui 

Enviado do meu SM-G903F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCanario (17 Mar 2018 às 10:25)

Por aqui está assim a encosta da Serra da Estrela 
De tarde em prencípio vou fazer uma visita lá acima 





[/IMG]


----------



## DRC (17 Mar 2018 às 11:25)

Fizeram-me chegar esta fotografia, tirada esta manhã, da neve que caiu nos arredores da Guarda


----------



## baojoao (17 Mar 2018 às 11:31)

Folgosinho está fabuloso
https://www.facebook.com/fotografiamanuelferreira/posts/2029859587229229:0


----------



## Nickname (17 Mar 2018 às 11:42)

9.9ºC
Céu nublado.
Choveu bem durante a noite, *18.8mm*

Vila Nova de Paiva
770m de altitude


Lapa, Sernancelhe

Penedono


Picão, Castro Daire
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bgap3z4glUK/?taken-at=294981067


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 11:54)

Em Lapa, Viseu, Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 12:41)




----------



## Bajorious (17 Mar 2018 às 13:43)

Bom dia. Na Covilhã a cena do costume, mínima de 2.6°C. Neve acumulada só na encosta aos 1000mts, e pouca.

Actual de 9.9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

Boa tarde, 
Soube que em Lamego caiu neve na serra das meadas ( serra que fica adjacente à cidade ),além de Bigorne 
Segundo me disseram ainda há neve na serra das meadas ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

*10ºC*
Não chove desde manhãzinha.

Vi umas quantas fotos de neve, ainda que pouca, no Sátão(650m), não sendo invulgar, é apesar disso bem menos comum que em terras como Vila Nova de Paiva, Sernancelhe, Penedono,etc...
Foi por pouco que não nevou nos arredores mais elevados de Viseu.


Serra do Marão, vista de Armamar

Esta já é um clássico, repete-se todos os anos


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 15:45)

Em Pitões das Junias,Montalegre


----------



## meko60 (17 Mar 2018 às 15:53)

Como é que está o tempo pela serra da Estrela,chove apenas ou também neva?


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

Boticas, vestida de branco...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Mar 2018 às 16:34)

Penhas da Saúde hoje:


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Mar 2018 às 17:59)

Bajorious disse:


> Bom dia. Na Covilhã a cena do costume, mínima de 2.6°C. Neve acumulada só na encosta aos 1000mts, e pouca...



A "cena do costume" na Covilhã é mesmo a chuva que, na estação do colega de fórum Alfredo Calado, já ultrapassou, desde dia 1, os *500mm*!!! Como costumo dizer, a quem não conhece a nossa terra, a Covilhã é menos fria e bem mais chuvosa do que a maioria das pessoas imagina.

De qualquer forma, ao início da manhã,pelas imagens do _Meteoestela_, via-se neve acumulada no solo aos 800/850m (em linha com o previsto pelos modelos); o próprio Alfredo Calado relatou queda de neve durante a madrugada, em linha com o que aconteceu ontem de manhã na zona mais alta da cidade.


Temos que aceitar que, em termos de neve, este não foi o nosso ano, como aconteceu com os amigos brigantinos, por exemplo, que já mereciam...Ainda o ano passado tivemos um nevão surpresa, muito localizado na Cova da Beira e zonas adjacentes (Manteigas, Sabugal,...) sem estarmos à espera. 
Claro que o que todos queríamos eram aqueles nevões do antigamente, mas pessoalmente, entenda-se de forma "intuitiva", acho que há outras cidades que, por comparação com essas décadas do século passado, tiveram uma redução mais acentuada de dias com neve no solo, caso da Guarda, por exemplo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Mar 2018 às 21:38)

Serra do açor hoje pela manha com acumulação a partir do 900 MTS aqui já perto dos 1150 mts

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

Piódão em dia DW neve hoje pela manhã foto de Irene Lopes.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Mar 2018 às 01:27)

*4ºC

*
Serra da Estrela, vista do Sátão

Serra do Caramulo, vista de Viseu


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2018 às 01:46)

meko60 disse:


> Como é que está o tempo pela serra da Estrela,chove apenas ou também neva?


Tem nevado bastante por lá. Já se fala no maior nevão da década.
Fotos do facebook da Estância de Ski da Serra da Estrela, tiradas há pouco:








A serra está atoladíssima de neve. 
Já agora, bonito pôr do sol nas Penhas da Saúde:


----------



## Bajorious (18 Mar 2018 às 01:55)

Boas. 4.9°C // 75%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (18 Mar 2018 às 10:36)

8.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Mar 2018 às 11:36)

Incrível, como já foi referido, a cota de neve no alto da Serra da Estrela. É o que faz mais de 300 mm de precipitação na forma de neve... e nem imagino como estaria se não fosse a chuvada que derreteu muita neve entre os nevões. Deixo só mais umas fotos tiradas por alguém da Estância de Ski:































Se não vier muita chuva seguida, com um nevão ou outro pelo meio, provavelmente ainda se veriam alguns neveiros por Junho...


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2018 às 11:47)

Um dia de Primavera bem ventoso por aqui.








Algumas nuvens e 9ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Mar 2018 às 15:42)

Há muito que não via a Serra da Estrela coberta de neve desde a Torre até à Guarda. Sou um privilegiado em ter esta vista desde casa!

Vertente Norte:











Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2018 às 18:30)

Esta manhã.


----------



## huguh (18 Mar 2018 às 22:28)

bela chuva a cair neste momento


----------



## jonyyy (18 Mar 2018 às 23:26)

Boas, ontem por motivos profissionais não pude reportar, no entanto para surpresa geral, acumulou neve nesta zona mais ou menos aos 700mtrs localmente abaixo dos 600 como no concelho de Manteigas
. Este inverno tem sido o inverno do quase por estas bandas, muita água-neve e acumulações residuais lol as pessoas andavam loucas por uma nevada mais em condições, como o caso da de ontem, com 5-8 cm nas zonas mais propícias.
Junto umas fotos daqui, com a linha de neve bem demonstrada e a cova da Beira ao fundo..


----------



## Bajorious (19 Mar 2018 às 01:26)

Boas. 5.9°C.
Chuva fraca.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 19:11)

TURISTAS INVADEM LAROUCO
- Neve atrai centenas de curiosos - 
#montalegre #neve

Foi um domingo de loucura - principalmente para a pequenada - no topo da serra do Larouco. Com o acesso totalmente transitável, foram muitos aqueles que não perderam a oportunidade para contactarem com a neve. Uma jornada inesquecível que recolheu os maiores elogios dos inúmeros visitantes que escolheram o nosso concelho para passar um dia diferente


----------



## MipsUc (19 Mar 2018 às 19:21)

Boa noite,
Mais uma boa rega de noite até de manhã. No total o acumulado foi de 19,2ºC. O resto do dia for marcado por vento céu nublado.
Agora estão 7,0ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 19:31)

"Este fim de semana a neve alegrou a paisagem serrana. E quando a neve cai para estes lados os Bungalows da Peneda ficam assim."


----------



## Bajorious (19 Mar 2018 às 22:55)

Boas. O vento forte abrandou pelas 19h. Agora voltou com rajadas ainda mais fortes!
Esta cidade passou de "Cidade Neve" a "Cidade Ventania"... bah.

4.4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2018 às 23:48)

Serra da Estrela, hoje, com uma camada de neve espetacular,:








Já agora, alguém que limpe o gelo da webcam do meteoestrela, por favor :


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2018 às 23:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Serra da Estrela, hoje, com uma camada de neve espetacular,:



Sem dúvida! Dá gosto ver a nossa Estrela assim!


----------



## huguh (20 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

noite fria com muito vento!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2018 às 12:02)

Boas ...hoje com sol e nuvens ,mas está uma ventania de NNW ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (20 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

boas

manhã de muito frio, segundo a minha mãe nem em janeiro esteve assim. Agora um pouco de sol.

PS: Quão melhores foram aqueles dias de chuva.... estes dias assim sem nada para "relatar" aborrecem


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2018 às 16:46)

Bem, desta vez até as paliçadas da estância ficaram enterradas na neve.






Uma imagem de Janeiro, para efeitos de comparação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento mais calmo de WNW ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Mar 2018 às 01:41)

Boas. Vento a aumentar.
3.5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2018 às 13:05)

Boas ...hoje céu limpo ,noite com vento  moderado e manhã,com 13.3ºC e o vento mais calmo.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

A Sanábria vista do aeródromo de Mogadouro há minutos, está carregada de neve:








http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=en&station_id=33


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2018 às 14:05)

Manhã de geada com mínimas de -4ºC em algumas estações aqui próximas.
O meu sensor regitou uma mínima de -1,4ºC e agora marca 11,5ºC com um céu sem nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

Boas...céu limpo e vento mais calmo,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2018 às 01:04)

Boas. Céu limpo.
4.2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2018 às 08:09)

Mais uma manhã de geada e com valores mínimos semelhantes aos do dia de ontem (por volta de -4ºC).


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 09:29)

"Bom Trabalho de quem até arrisca a vida para os catedráticos da critica, subirem à Torre! Só quem já trabalhou acima dos 1500m. dá valor a este trabalho. As condições meteorológicas adversas na nossa serra, são bem piores do que em muitos locais da Europa. Um metro cúbico de neve na Serra da Estrela chega a pesar 4 a 5 vezes mais do que nos Alpes! Aos críticos, aconselho que quando vão para a Serra levem correntes para os pneus, que quando eu vou para a praia, também levo os calções de banho, a toalha e o protector solar!"


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2018 às 10:35)

está um dia brutal hoje, sem vento, anda um amigo meu na serra a caminhar e já me disse que está esplêndido com muita neve, já no fim de semana vai estar o inverso.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2018 às 11:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de regresso ao fórum ,mais uma passagem de internamento hospitalar,com uma operação aos deverticulos pelo meio ,desta vez não me escapei ,com o tempo vai ficando melhor .Finalmente a chuva veio ,este mês vai nos 230.0mm,de momento aguaceiros e algum fresco,com 9.6ºC e de chuva hoje 5.0mm.



Bem-vindo de volta!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2018 às 12:24)

Boas ...céu limpo e o vento hoje mais fraco ,hoje melhor ambiente na rua ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2018 às 14:08)

Boas ...o primeiro dia com sabor a Primavera ,com 16.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

Boas....a tarde continua quente,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2018 às 17:44)

muito vento por aqui, o sol já era!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 17:59)




----------



## srr (22 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

Torre - Serra Estrela 21 03 2018


----------



## srr (22 Mar 2018 às 18:09)

Torres - Serra da Estrela 21 03 2018


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2018 às 19:26)

Boas...nuvens altas e o vento moderado de NW,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2018 às 20:46)

noite fria, continua muito vento lá fora


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 20:48)

Penedono


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Mar 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia, por aqui vai caindo morrinha, com 10°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Mar 2018 às 10:18)

*8.4ºC*
Manhã de chuviscos, acumulou *0.8mm* até ao momento.


----------



## baojoao (23 Mar 2018 às 10:35)

Por aqui a manhã está a ser de nevoeiro com alguns chuviscos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2018 às 11:49)

Boas...hoje com ,mas fraca,está um dia escuro a relacão a ontem ,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2018 às 12:40)

Bons dias, o dia está nublado com aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco NE e a temperatura ronda os 7,5ºC.
Pela serra vai chovendo, a ver se mais logo a noite se repõe a neve que derrete neste momento.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Mar 2018 às 15:56)

Mete respeito o Hugo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (23 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

já chuviscou fraco.
muito vento agora, está a chegar!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (23 Mar 2018 às 16:54)

Muito vento aqui em vila real


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2018 às 16:58)

Boas...tarde sem chuva e muita ventosa ,com 13.2ºC e muito nublado .


----------



## huguh (23 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

já chove há uns 30 minutos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2018 às 18:36)

Boas...só nublado e vento moderado de NW,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2018 às 18:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Bom Trabalho de quem até arrisca a vida para os catedráticos da critica, subirem à Torre! Só quem já trabalhou acima dos 1500m. dá valor a este trabalho. As condições meteorológicas adversas na nossa serra, são bem piores do que em muitos locais da Europa. Um metro cúbico de neve na Serra da Estrela chega a pesar 4 a 5 vezes mais do que nos Alpes! Aos críticos, aconselho que quando vão para a Serra levem correntes para os pneus, que quando eu vou para a praia, também levo os calções de banho, a toalha e o protector solar!"


Que acumulação! Tanta água para correr pelo Mondego e pelo Zêzere quando derreter...


----------



## Nickname (23 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

*9.4ºC*
Chuva e vento moderado na última hora.
*4.1mm*


----------



## huguh (23 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

chuva e vento com fartura!


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2018 às 19:56)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo, por agora.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2018 às 20:17)

O primeiro trovão do ano. 

5ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2018 às 20:35)

Dan disse:


> O primeiro trovão do ano.
> 
> 5ºC e continua a chover.


Desculpa lá Dan, não resisti...


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2018 às 21:04)

Por aqui a passagem da frente foi agreste, chuva forte com gotas enormes e rajadas igualmente fortes.
O acumulado de hoje vai em 15mm. O vento sopra ainda por vezes forte, a temperatura está em franca descida.

*Oficialmente *já se pode dizer que *o período 27 de Fevereiro a 19 de Março* ultrapassou em mais de 104% a precipitação total acumulada no inverno de 2016/2017, ou seja em cerca de 3 semanas choveu o mesmo que em todo o inverno passado


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2018 às 21:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Desculpa lá Dan, não resisti...



 Foi bem interessante a passagem da superfície frontal por aqui. 

Parecia um episódio de verão, chuva e vento muito forte e trovoada, só que isto aconteceu com valores de temperatura entre 7ºC e 4ºC, com direito a bastante graupel.

Na estação do IPMA, a temperatura passou dos 8ºC, às 19h, para 3,4ºC às 20h e com uma rajada de 93,6km/h pelo meio.


----------



## Nickname (23 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

*6.6ºC*
*11.4mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2018 às 22:04)

Boas...a passagem rendeu 4.0mm de ,puxada a vento e durante alguns minutos,mais frio,com 8.4ºC e o vento continua.


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Mar 2018 às 23:05)

Boas noites pessoal!
Vou passar o fim de semana da Páscoa a Valpaços e visto que talvez tenhamos a tempestade "Irene" nessa altura, pergunto qual serão os melhores spots nessa zona com probabilidade de ter alguma neve?
Obrigado desde já


----------



## Bajorious (23 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

Boas. Vento muito forte.
Rajada máx. de 103.2 km/h (meteoestrela).

6.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mar 2018 às 06:37)

Bom dia. Há mais uma vez alguma neve residual nos pontos mais altos da metade norte da serra do Caramulo, é pena a cota começar a subir brevemente...


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mar 2018 às 07:52)

Bom dia, de momento não chove, 4,5mm e 6,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (24 Mar 2018 às 11:21)

Bem, este aguaceiro que passou agora, foi qualquer coisa. Começou com vento forte e de repente começou a cair graupel com bastante intensidade. Quando digo cair, era mais voar na horizontal, pareciam condições tipo blizzard. Isto ainda durou uns 5 minutos. 
Não estava à espera de um pós-frontal tão agressivo.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mar 2018 às 11:29)

dahon disse:


> Bem, este aguaceiro que passou agora, foi qualquer coisa. Começou com vento forte e de repente começou a cair graupel com bastante intensidade. Quando digo cair, era mais voar na horizontal, pareciam condições tipo blizzard. Isto ainda durou uns 5 minutos.
> Não estava à espera de um pós-frontal tão agressivo.



Foi bem agressivo!!!
A temperatura caiu dos 11.3ºC para os *6.4º*C.
O acumulado subiu para os *6.3mm




*


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2018 às 11:56)

Esta manhã.











Vai uma primavera difícil.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2018 às 11:59)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã.


A segunda está divinal!
Os narcisos só estão a fazer uma vénia à "dama de branco"...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

Boas ...por cá continua a ventania ,com 12.8ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2018 às 20:06)

Boas...meio nublado e vento mais fraco,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (24 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

Boa noite, por aqui o vento já amainou, vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco com a temperatura rondar os 6ºC.
na serra vai nevando com as temperaturas negativas, espero que amanha consiga chegar ao menos as Penhas, para fazer um percurso pelos cântaros até a Torre.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

Boas
Folgosinho hoje á tarde.
Viagem com chuva algumas vezes forte.
Vento frio de cortar
Licores da região para aquecer...


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mar 2018 às 22:28)

O que se terá passado com a EMA do Fundão? Não creio que os aguaceiros tenham sido assim tão produtivos esta tarde.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mar 2018 às 22:45)

A neve já está a regressar à Gralheira:





Já por aqui chove de forma fraca e com 7.2ºC


----------



## Bajorious (24 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

Boas. Noite calma, já sem vento.
5.4ºC // 78%hr.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (24 Mar 2018 às 23:57)

Na quinta feira irei para Silvares Tondela, Será que cairá neve na sexta?


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mar 2018 às 00:12)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Na quinta feira irei para Silvares Tondela, Será que cairá neve na sexta?



Se tudo se mantiver como está agora eu diria que é de facto bem possível acontecer algo entre quinta e sexta, ou até nos dois dias, até porque essa parte da serra tem muito mais facilidade. Mas só lá mais para quarta haverá certezas, e mais rigor nos horários.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (25 Mar 2018 às 02:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se tudo se mantiver como está agora eu diria que é de facto bem possível acontecer algo entre quinta e sexta, ou até nos dois dias, até porque essa parte da serra tem muito mais facilidade. Mas só lá mais para quarta haverá certezas, e mais rigor nos horários.


Obrigado, é que eu estou nos Açores e vou de interrupção letiva para lá e adoraria ter neve. Quando estiver lá comentarei as ocorrências de lá


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2018 às 08:16)

Bom dia, chuva com 7,8°C e 3mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2018 às 12:01)

*11ºC*
Céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas em alguns períodos da manhã, choveu apenas nas duas primeiras horas do dia, acumulando* 2.3mm*.
A estação do aeródromo vai com *422.4mm* acumulados neste mês (492.3mm desde 27 de Fevereiro).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2018 às 12:28)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,alguma chuva fraca durante a noite...dei 2.0mm,com 13.4ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

Boas céu  com algumas nuvens e11.2,  ontem também nevou na Serra do açor , mas por motivos pessoais foi me impossível ir a serra. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

Boas, céu com boas abertas e 14,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2018 às 13:12)

Ontem de manhã, onde acabava o arco-íris.






Hoje o dia segue ventoso, mas com sol. 9ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2018 às 13:19)

Mais umas fotos da nevada de ontem de manhã.
Bastante sincelo e gelo também.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2018 às 13:35)

Entretanto, na serra da Estrela :


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

Boas, bem sei que aqui não é  o tópico certo mas não encontro o local e preciso da vossa ajuda, o caso é o seguinte utilizo um smartphone quechua Phone 5 no meu trabalho como adquiri um smartphone com cartão nano sim tive que mandar fazer um novo cartão, até aqui tudo bem  o problema é que  agora o quechua não reconhece o cartão que já  é tecnologia 4g, alguém sabe o porque obrigada. 
Céu nublado sigo com 13.4

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

Tarde agradável, com boas abertas, *13.3ºC
*
A Serra da Estrela está carregadinha!!!
*








*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas, bem sei que aqui não é  o tópico certo mas não encontro o local e preciso da vossa ajuda, o caso é o seguinte utilizo um smartphone quechua Phone 5 no meu trabalho como adquiri um smartphone com cartão nano sim tive que mandar fazer um novo cartão, até aqui tudo bem  o problema é que  agora o quechua não reconhece o cartão que já  é tecnologia 4g, alguém sabe o porque obrigada.
> Céu nublado sigo com 13.4
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk



Bom, se o telemóvel for dual sim  tente trocar o cartão de slot sim. Se não for, o mais provável é o telemóvel não suportar banda 20, o que significa uma cobertura deficiente do 4g. É preciso ter em conta essas coisas antes de comprar telemóveis que venham de fora da Europa. Nada contra. Eu própria tenho recentemente um Xiaomi Mi A1 mas versão global  ou seja, que suporta a banda 20.
Boa sorte.


----------



## cardu (25 Mar 2018 às 15:47)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas céu  com algumas nuvens e11.2,  ontem também nevou na Serra do açor , mas por motivos pessoais foi me impossível ir a serra.
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Boas
Será que na véspera da páscoa vai haver neve na Esculca cota 500 metros;antes das Luadas? Cumprimentos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2018 às 16:11)

Boas ...céu mais aberto,com 15.5ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom, se o telemóvel for dual sim  tente trocar o cartão de slot sim. Se não for, o mais provável é o telemóvel não suportar banda 20, o que significa uma cobertura deficiente do 4g. É preciso ter em conta essas coisas antes de comprar telemóveis que venham de fora da Europa. Nada contra. Eu própria tenho recentemente um Xiaomi Mi A1 mas versão global  ou seja, que suporta a banda 20.
> Boa sorte.


Obrigado pela ajuda, não é dual sim,  só funciona mesmo com cartão 3g, mais antigo, não compreendo até um telemóvel dos mais  antigos funciona com o cartão só este não dá nada, vou tentando. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

Boas...mais limpo,mas mais ventoso de WNW,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

cardu disse:


> Boas
> Será que na véspera da páscoa vai haver neve na Esculca cota 500 metros;antes das Luadas? Cumprimentos.


Conheço perfeitamente, bebe lá uma serradura na idalina, na Esculca e Luadas deve ser difícil, talvez na zona da relva velha no alto do sardal e na deguimbra, as vezes pode descer a cota, mas vai  ser difícil pode nevar e não acumular. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (25 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, não é dual sim,  só funciona mesmo com cartão 3g, mais antigo, não compreendo até um telemóvel dos mais  antigos funciona com o cartão só este não dá nada, vou tentando.
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Qual é o seu operador? Se for Vodafone tem que pedir para ativar o 4G. Das outras operadoras não tem que o fazer, só tem que estar num local com cobertura.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Mar 2018 às 18:48)

MipsUc disse:


> Qual é o seu operador? Se for Vodafone tem que pedir para ativar o 4G. Das outras operadoras não tem que o fazer, só tem que estar num local com cobertura.


O operador é a meo mas o telemóvel não  reconhece sequer o cartão não apanha sequer 2g, coloco o cartão na solt e é como se não lá estivesse nada. 


Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

Boas, continua a haver boas abertas,  uns agradáveis 12,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2018 às 19:11)

Ontem, no aeródromo de Mogadouro, a 714 metros de altitude, foi registada uma rajada de 72 nós, ou seja 133 Km/h às 10:54 h.







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


A 6 Km de distância, na estação do IPMA em  Mogadouro (o local é menos exposto que o aeródromo de Mogadouro) a rajada máxima foi de 104.8km, sendo a rajada mais forte do dia de ontem na rede oficial de estações.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco e fresco,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Mar 2018 às 00:23)

Boas. Céu limpo. 5.9°C // 58%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

Céu limpo sigo com 5.1.

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2018 às 01:42)

Temperatura a descer bem, *2.8ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mar 2018 às 07:06)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 2,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2018 às 11:25)

*11.3ºC*
Céu praticamente limpo.
Mínima: *-0.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Boas ,sol e o vento a ficar mais fraco,com 14.0ºC...hoje com vontade de subir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2018 às 15:05)

Boas ...mais quente ,com 17.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Mar 2018 às 18:09)

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

Boas em direto da Serra da Estrela o acesso a torre a ser desbloqueado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Boas...um cheirinho a Primavera  a chegar aos 18.9ºC ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

Um dia já bem quente, apesar da geada matinal. Na estação do IPMA terá ido de -2ºC a 17ºC.

Mais modestos os extremos no meu sensor: -0,2ºC / 14,8ºC

Este dia quente terá marcado o fim da hibernação para alguns répteis. Pela primeira vez, este ano, já foi possível observar algumas lagartixas nos muros aqui da rua.

O por do sol esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

Boas...noite sem frio,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Mar 2018 às 22:07)

Boas manhã  com formação de geada por aqui,  pela serra da estrela boa acumulação de neve,  o acesso  a torre  quando sai  de lá cerca da 19.00 ainda permanecia encerrado a veículos, junto à pista de ski estavam cerca de 4 graus quando comecei a descer desceu também a temperatura até aos 1 graus só na lagoa comprida subiu para 2 graus e a partir daí sempre a subir até Seia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (26 Mar 2018 às 23:18)

Boa noite, por aqui o dia foi de autentica primavera, temperatura a rondar os 15ºC de máxima com vento fraco de NE e pouca nebulosidade.
Agora ronda os 10ºC.

Ontem fui a serra, fazer montanhismo, e decidi subir o corredor dos mercadores, mas a meio desistimos, a neve estava muito mole, corria muita água por baixo da neve, linhas de água por vezes bem profundas e placas de gelo a soltarem-se das paredes do Cântaro, decidimos não arriscar mais e voltamos a descer. A chuva e nevoeiro de sexta feira danificou muito a neve abaixo dos 1700m.
Ficam umas fotos do inicio.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Mar 2018 às 00:35)

Boas. Noite calma.
9.3°C // 69%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mar 2018 às 07:53)

Bom dia, hoje mais ameno em relação a ontem, 3,3° de mínima e atual de 6,9°C, nevoeiro alto. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mar 2018 às 07:55)

Vista para Sul






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2018 às 08:38)

Norther disse:


> Boa noite, por aqui o dia foi de autentica primavera, temperatura a rondar os 15ºC de máxima com vento fraco de NE e pouca nebulosidade.
> Agora ronda os 10ºC.
> 
> Ontem fui a serra, fazer montanhismo, e decidi subir o corredor dos mercadores, mas a meio desistimos, a neve estava muito mole, corria muita água por baixo da neve, linhas de água por vezes bem profundas e placas de gelo a soltarem-se das paredes do Cântaro, decidimos não arriscar mais e voltamos a descer. A chuva e nevoeiro de sexta feira danificou muito a neve abaixo dos 1700m.



Muito boa esta dos rolos de neve.


----------



## Nickname (27 Mar 2018 às 10:26)

*9.2ºC*
Nevoeiro

Mínima: *3.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2018 às 10:33)

Boas ....céu limpo e hoje está prometido mais quente ,com 15.6ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

Boas hoje por são  João da pesqueira com a temperatura a rondar os 14, com o Douro por companhia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2018 às 14:12)

Boas ...sol bem quente,hoje será o dia mais quente do ano,com 23.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2018 às 18:59)

Boas...mais um cheirinho a primavera ,ainda com 21.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Boas. 14.3°C // 26%hr. Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2018 às 21:36)

Boas...noite calma ,ainda com 15.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Mar 2018 às 01:08)

11.4°C // 40%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2018 às 07:55)

Bom dia, ontem fez calor (22ºC de máxima), hoje com céu enevoado e 8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2018 às 10:50)

Boas ...mais um dia há primavera ,com 15.5ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2018 às 14:37)

Boas...nuvens altas e bom ambiente na rua,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2018 às 18:17)

Boas...nuvens altas mais bem passadas ,vento aumentou de WNW,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (28 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

por aqui já chuviscou fraco


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2018 às 20:23)

Boas, já morrinha desde as 18:30, com 13,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Mar 2018 às 20:42)

Boas morrinha aqui pelas fraldas da Serra do açor, sigo com 10.6.

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento mais fraco,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Gato Preto (29 Mar 2018 às 00:32)

Ontem pela Serra da Estrela!...

A temperatura à tarde variou entre os amenos 18ºC em Manteigas e Covilhã e os 5ºC na Torre, aí vento e sensação de frio muito intensa. 
Neve, muita neve, e vem aí mais!


----------



## Bajorious (29 Mar 2018 às 01:13)

Boas. Céu mais nublado.
9.0°C // 70%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2018 às 07:56)

Bom dia, sinais de ter chuvido com 0,0mm no pluviómetro, 7,3°C, céu muito nublado.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 09:47)

Cotas de neve para hoje para Bigorne e cidade de Lamego , alguém sabe?
Obrigado!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Mar 2018 às 10:06)

joselamego disse:


> Cotas de neve para hoje para Bigorne e cidade de Lamego , alguém sabe?
> Obrigado!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Boas, ainda na terça feira aí estive ao fim da tarde mais concretamente na Serra de montemuro,  olha a cota de neve para aí e segundo wrf ronda os 800 mts para hoje é amanhã . 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 10:11)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas, ainda na terça feira aí estive ao fim da tarde mais concretamente na Serra de montemuro,  olha a cota de neve para aí e segundo wrf ronda os 800 mts para hoje é amanhã .
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Bigorne tem 950 m
Obrigado Serra do Açor !
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tempestade Jame (29 Mar 2018 às 10:27)

joselamego disse:


> Bigorne tem 950 m
> Obrigado Serra do Açor !
> Abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Então pode nevar por Bigorne, pois está a 950 m de altitude, provavelmente neva lá .


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 10:43)

Tempestade Jame disse:


> Então pode nevar por Bigorne, pois está a 950 m de altitude, provavelmente neva lá .


Penso que nevara ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tempestade Jame (29 Mar 2018 às 10:52)

joselamego disse:


> Penso que nevara !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Talvez até neva com acumulação, penso que nevara com acumulação em Bigorne.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 10:57)

Tempestade Jame disse:


> Talvez até neva com acumulação, penso que nevara com acumulação em Bigorne.


Pois , estou viagem de Fátima até Lamego ...daí o meu receio !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tempestade Jame (29 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

joselamego disse:


> Pois , estou viagem de Fátima até Lamego ...daí o meu receio !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Talvez até haja água neve em Lamego, mas em Bigorne pode acumular a neve.


----------



## excalibas (29 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

Logo ao fim da tarde por volta das 18/18.30 pretendo sair de Bragança em direcção à Covilhã e tenho algumas subidas pelo caminho como Trancoso e Guarda. Será que vou encontrar problemas relacionados com neve?


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 11:07)

Tempestade Jame disse:


> Talvez até haja água neve em Lamego, mas em Bigorne pode acumular a neve.


Lamego fica a 520 metros ( média da cidade )
Talvez caia água / neve 
Vou pela A24 de Viseu até Lamego e o meu receio é mesmo Bigorne !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

joselamego disse:


> Lamego fica a 520 metros ( média da cidade )
> Talvez caia água / neve
> Vou pela A24 de Viseu até Lamego e o meu receio é mesmo Bigorne !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Não tenhas receio a quantidade prevista é  muito pouca e depois a cota sobe, na volta nem vez nada na estrada só mesmo na Serra, aí a limpa neves para desobstruir a via. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 11:14)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Não tenhas receio a quantidade prevista é  muito pouca e depois a cota sobe, na volta nem vez nada na estrada só mesmo na Serra, aí a limpa neves para desobstruir a via.
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Serra do Açor !
Abraço

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

Boas ...mais nuvens...mais fresco hoje ,com 13.2ºC e algum vento.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 13:57)

Boa tarde 
Viseu 
11°C
A serra da estrela devido às nuvens não se consegue visualizar !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Mar 2018 às 14:05)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde
> Viseu
> 11°C
> A serra da estrela devido às nuvens não se consegue visualizar !
> ...



Boas daí do palácio do gelo a vista é excelente, já estás bem perto é um pulinho até Lamego. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 14:10)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas daí do palácio do gelo a vista é excelente, já estás bem perto é um pulinho até Lamego.
> 
> Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


Boas,
Vim almoçar ao palácio do gelo !
Vista magnífica de Viseu e arredores!
Pena a serra da estrela não se ver 
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## excalibas (29 Mar 2018 às 14:35)

Pela zona baixa da cidade de Bragança começa a chover...


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

bela chuvada neste momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2018 às 15:40)

Boas...mais nublado e algum vento,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 16:02)

Portas de Viriato 
Sé de Viseu 
Viseu 
Já chuvisca 

10,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonyyy (29 Mar 2018 às 16:07)

Winter is coming  a calma antes da "tempestade" com vento moderado e 9ºC


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (29 Mar 2018 às 16:30)




----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 16:49)

Castro Daire 
Chove 
7,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 17:11)

Mezio
Concelho de Lamego 
4,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 17:22)

Em Bigorne 
Concelho lamego 
4°C 
17.22 horas 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (29 Mar 2018 às 17:31)

Mirandela
10 graus
Começou agora a chover

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Mar 2018 às 17:39)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Vim almoçar ao palácio do gelo !
> Vista magnífica de Viseu e arredores!
> Pena a serra da estrela não se ver
> ...



E não dizes nada? Pagava o café! A essa hora estava no Jumbo, no piso de entrada!


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 17:44)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> E não dizes nada? Pagava o café! A essa hora estava no Jumbo, no piso de entrada!


Oh não sabia ...
Desculpa !
Obrigado na mesma !
Foi pena , estive no palácio do gelo das 13 h até 15.30
Sempre dava para falarmos sobre previsões de tempo ! 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Mar 2018 às 17:45)

joselamego disse:


> Oh não sabia ...
> Desculpa !
> Obrigado na mesma !
> Foi pena , estive no palácio do gelo das 13 h até 15.30
> ...



Cheguei às 14h30 e saí quase às 15h30. Poupavas no café!


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Cheguei às 14h30 e saí quase às 15h30. Poupavas no café!


Ja estou Lamego 
Chove 
Temperatura de 7°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2018 às 18:07)

muito vento e chuva intensa por aqui !


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2018 às 18:09)

*8ºC*
Alguma chuva fraca na última hora, vento moderado.
*1mm*

Vista para Norte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

Boas...mais nublado e alguns pingos puxados pelo vento e moderado,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 18:13)

Chove  bem por Lamego 
Está frio !
7,0°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

Tarde com chuva intermitente. Agora ela está de regresso. Pingas grossas, pesadas.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (29 Mar 2018 às 19:03)

Neste momento 5 graus em Silvares Tondela


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

*7.2ºC*
Chuva forte nos últimos minutos.
*3.3mm*


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Lamego 
6°C
Aguaceiros !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2018 às 19:43)

Boas, chuva fraca com 10,2°C e 0,5mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

Lamego 
6,0°C
Está frio!















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

chove torrencialmente!


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 20:53)

Lamego 
Chove bem !
Corre água nas ruas e passeios !
Temperatura estável nos 6,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2018 às 21:05)

Chuva fraca
*6.2ºC
6.6mm*


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2018 às 21:33)

Aguaceiro forte com alguma água-neve, por aqui.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Mar 2018 às 21:37)

@Nickname Esta madrugada vais 'perder' tempo a olhar para o ar?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2018 às 21:39)

Boas...por aqui já houve uma passagem de aguaceiros fortes e pouca duração ,com 8.1ºC e meio nublado.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 21:40)

Lamego 
5,0°C
Continua a chover 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> @Nickname Esta madrugada vais 'perder' tempo a olhar para o ar?


Vou estar atento até às 2/3h, depois inevitavelmente adormeço, como tal vou também meter despertador para as 6/7h.

A temperatura segue numa infeliz ascenção, já vai nos *6.5ºC *


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 22:01)

Será que desta vez terei água / neve em Lamego ?
Hummm!





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (29 Mar 2018 às 22:09)

Neste momento 4 graus em Silvares Tondela e granizo.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2018 às 22:19)

Olhando à webcam  em directo do aeródromo de Bragança, parece que aquilo que esvoaça é algo mais que chuva:







Aparentemente alguma água neve, ou serão já uns pequenos flocos?
No aeródromo estão agora apenas  2ºc 

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2018 às 22:35)

o que chove! acompanhado de muito vento também e algumas rajadas
é com cada descarga de água, jasus


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Mar 2018 às 22:38)

Bela chuvada acompanhada por rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Mar 2018 às 22:38)

Por aqui também choveu bem entretanto parou assim como o vento sigo com 8.2

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2018 às 22:39)

cairam algumas pedras pequeninas de granizo durante uns segundos!


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2018 às 22:59)

Grande chuvada, acompanhada de rajadas fortes!!!!!
*6.6ºC
11.2mm*


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Mais um aguaceiro, mais água-neve. A temperatura tem andado pelos 4ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

Nickname disse:


> Vou estar atento até às 2/3h, depois inevitavelmente adormeço, como tal vou também meter despertador para as 6/7h.
> 
> A temperatura segue numa infeliz ascenção, já vai nos *6.5ºC *



Como te entendo. Eu consigo aguentar até bastante tarde. Mas tenho um dilema  Adoro neve mas também adoro dormir...


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 23:17)

Radar das próximas horas 
Lamego no limite de água / neve 
Pode-se ver bem isso !
5 h da madrugada ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 23:24)

Outra perspetiva do radar 
Vejam !
Água / neve no limite na cidade de madrugada 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2018 às 23:55)




----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

Lamego 
4,5°C
Chuva fraca neste momento 
Está um frio na rua que nem vós conto !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 00:12)

Por aqui não passa disto, aguaceiros e alguma água-neve. A temperatura tem andado pelos 4ºC, baixa um pouco quando a intensidade da precipitação é maior, mas volta a subir assim que a precipitação para.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2018 às 00:38)

Na Gralheira a neve já pegou.

Em Várzea ainda não. 2C de momento.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2018 às 00:48)

*5.2ºC*
Não chove, vento moderado.
*0.3mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

Por aqui, um forno de 7.0ºC  à espera de mais aguaceiros... 

Pela minha experiência ainda falta descer cerca de mais 1ºC para começar a haver qualquer coisa no Caramulo, veremos...


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2018 às 01:04)

Mais um pequeno aguaceiro, muito vento.
*5.4ºC


3.5ºC *no aeródromo
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI5


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 01:05)

Lamego 
4°C
Vento 
Frio !
Aguaceiro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Mar 2018 às 01:09)

Por aqui estão 7.2 e não chove,  na Serra não sei se já  terá caído algum aguaceiro de neve, mas é  provável pelo menos acima dos 1200 mts. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 02:05)

Baixou a temperatura e este último aguaceiro já trazia um pouco mais de neve.


----------



## dahon (30 Mar 2018 às 02:08)

Chegado agora a casa de carro era visível neve misturada com a chuva no pára-brisas. Mas não me parece passar disso.


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Mar 2018 às 02:19)

Por Vila Real tudo calmo. Nem vento nem chuva.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Mar 2018 às 02:25)

dahon disse:


> Chegado agora a casa de carro era visível neve misturada com a chuva no pára-brisas. Mas não me parece passar disso.



A sério? Hum...


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 02:27)

Aqui regressaram novamente os aguaceiros (fracos) com 6.1ºC

@Joaquim Coelho, como estão as coisas aí por Silvares, palpita-me que já deve estar a aparecer qualquer coisa, não?


----------



## dahon (30 Mar 2018 às 02:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A sério? Hum...



Sim. Seguia no IP5 próximo do quartel dos Bombeiros Voluntários e eram visíveis flocos no pára-brisas.


----------



## jonyyy (30 Mar 2018 às 03:07)

Aguaceiro moderado agora de neve, pena ser de curta duração ..


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 07:09)

Pelo Caramulo avista-se alguma neve residual na metade sul/centro acima dos 900m. A metade norte parece não ter neve para já, fruto da trajetória dos últimos aguaceiros.   
Os próximos aguaceiros deverão ainda ser de neve por lá, veremos por onde passam mais. 

Já aqui no buraco sigo com 3.6°C e céu geralmente limpo há uns 30min.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2018 às 08:09)

Gralheira  





Várzea da Serra


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (30 Mar 2018 às 08:30)

Silvares Tondela
0 graus e alguns flocos que chegaram a tapar os cabeços


----------



## MipsUc (30 Mar 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 3,3ºC e por agora estão 4,7ºC. Não dá para perceber muito bem se o caramulo tem neve, pelo menos esta parte mais para Sul...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (30 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

Volta a cair uns flocos de neve


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (30 Mar 2018 às 10:00)

Não pega porque são aguaceiros curtos e fracos


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 10:02)

Bom dia ,
Em Lamego a mínima foi de 2°C
De madrugada a precipitação foi nula ou reduzida 
Temperatura atual de 5°C 
Céu nublado , com abertas de sol 

A cota da neve deve ter estado a rondar os 800 metros.
Só vejo neve lá no alto da serra , para Bigorne !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2018 às 10:16)

Aqui desceu aos 1.9ºC durante a noite.
Hoje de manhã havia neve na parte mais central do Caramulo, e na Arada(entre as aldeias de Gralheira e Arada).
Apanhei neve aos 850m no extremo Norte do concelho de Viseu, nevou bem durante uns 2 minutos.





Em Casais do Monte, Castro Daire (840m)










Ainda fui ver o rio Paiva










O meu objetivo final era o Montemuro, mas perdi  a vontade a meio, até porque o cenário estava a parecer-me algo pobre aos 800/900m.
Talvez vá amanhã, se hoje cair um bom nevão.


----------



## Z13 (30 Mar 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia 
por Bragança a mínima foi aos *0.9ºC*. 
Registei apenas *3mm *desde a meia-noite.
A cota de neve (acumulação de neve no solo), avaliando a partir da cidade, ficou próxima dos 800m, pois as serras estão brancas até muito próximo da zona urbana. 
Bom descanso, aos que não trabalham!


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 11:42)

A serra da Nogueira vista aqui da cidade.





Depois começou a nevar por lá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2018 às 11:51)

Boas ...vento fresco,alguns pingos duranta a noite ,sol e nuvens a passarem ,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mar 2018 às 12:22)

Caramulo agora mesmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Boas, por aqui pela serra do açor  ouvi relatos que tinha nevado, há  pouco cerca das 11.30 saí isto embora não tivesse subido à Serra já não avistei neve, talvez a subida de temperatura e os aguaceiros que entretanto fora caindo a tivessem derretido. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

Boas...chuva  tocada a vento ,com 7.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2018 às 13:04)

boas

muita chuva por aqui e alguns trovões


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 13:05)

Boas,
Grande chuvada por Lamego 
Estou no Eleclerc e até se ouve !
6°C 
Frio! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2018 às 13:28)

vários trovões ao longe nos ultimos minutos !


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 13:42)

Grande granizada à pouco na cidade de Lamego ! 
A temperatura desceu de 6 para 5°C
Está frio na rua...tudo encasacado!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 14:01)

Uauuu 
Grande carga de água por Lamego 
5°C neste momento às 14.01 h 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

chuva intensa neste momento, com mais 2 trovões a acompanhar


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Mar 2018 às 14:27)

Aguaceiros de neve na parte alta da Covilhã.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2018 às 14:28)

*7.5ºC*, vento moderado, chuva fraca.
Houve um bom aguaceiro por volta das 13h30/14h, a temperatura baixou aos *6.2ºC*
*4.6mm*


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

Continua a chuva moderada por Lamego ...
Sensação de frio de 2
A temperarura desceu para 4°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2018 às 14:53)

Aguaceiro moderado.
*6.4ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Mar 2018 às 15:12)

Cai  um aguaceiro com 8.2 °

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 15:25)

Esta tarde, aqui perto, a 1000 de altitude.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (30 Mar 2018 às 15:32)

Por silvares Tondela Água neve com granizo


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2018 às 15:34)

Dan disse:


> Esta tarde, aqui perto, a 1000 de altitude.


Magnífico!


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2018 às 15:37)

Os aguaceiros estão a tornar-se mais fortes e duradouros, o vento continua moderado com rajadas fortes.
*5.5ºC*
Temperatura mais baixa da tarde.


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

continuam a ouvir-se vários trovões e a chover com intensidade


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Por silvares Tondela Água neve com granizo



Que temperatura está por aí?


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

Chuva moderada e constante há algum tempo já, períodos de granizo muito pequeno e de vento forte, a sensação térmica tem vindo a cair desde o almoço 

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

Entre os 1000 e os 1100m de altitude.















Agora, na parte baixa da cidade, vai caindo alguma água-neve.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2018 às 15:47)

Dan disse:


> Entre os 1000 e os 1100m de altitude.
> 
> Agora, na parte baixa da cidade, vai caindo alguma água-neve.


Que belo presente para a tua Páscoa! Açúcar dos Deuses!


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2018 às 15:48)

Dan disse:


> Entre os 1000 e os 1100m de altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabe como está o panorama em rebordaínhos?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

chuva torrencial!!


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

cookie disse:


> Sabe como está o panorama em rebordaínhos?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Não andei por esses lados, mas a acumulação começa aos 850-900m.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

Aguaceiro bem forte com algum granizo 

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (30 Mar 2018 às 16:42)

s Bombeiros Voluntários de Resende informam que devido ao forte nevão que se faz sentir desde o final da manhã , se encontram intransitáveis as seguintes estradas por ordem da GNR:
EM 553 : Estrada que faz ligação entre Felgueiras/ S. Cristovão/ Feirão/ Ponte de Cavalar;
EM 553 - 1 : Estrada que faz ligação entre S.Cristovão/ Talhada/ Panchorra.
EM 553 : Estrada que faz ligação entre Rossas e São Cristovão
Apela-se a todos os automobilistas que transitem em vias alternativas e que respeitem a sinalização.
Mais informações em breve


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Mar 2018 às 16:44)

Aguaceiro bem forte com alguns trovões. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2018 às 16:44)

Dan disse:


> Não andei por esses lados, mas a acumulação começa aos 850-900m.


Obrigada. Os meus pais foram para lá há coisa de 1h30... Logo já digo qual o panorama por lá.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,
Em Lamego continua a chuva moderada ...
Temperatura estabilizada nos 4°C
Na rua a sensação é de frio !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 17:34)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes e acompanhados com granizo de pequena dimensão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Boas...a tarde vai sendo de algumas passagens de aguaceiros fortes e ,neste momento uma forte puxada a vento ,com 8.2ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2018 às 17:44)

Volta a chover depois de um período de acalmia.
*6ºC*
*10.4mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 18:01)




----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2018 às 18:07)

3.5°C no Sarzedo, numa tarde de aguaceiros, que têm variado entre chuva e neve.


----------



## MipsUc (30 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

Por volta das 15h-16h a temperatura foi dos 9,5ºC aos 6,2ºC num aguaceiro bem forte. O aguaceiro de granizo que passou por aí @Mr. Neves também já passou por aqui.
Temperatura atual: 7,8ºC.
Acumulado desta semana: 19,2mm.
Acumulado deste mês: 359,2mm.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 18:20)

Por Lamego 
Aguaceiros fortes, puxados a vento 
À pouco trouxe consigo granizo 
4,5°C atuais 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (30 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

Estão 3 graus neste momento e há poco caia neve granizo e chuva


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

cai mais um aguaceiro a coisa por aqui também se está a compor, Serra do açor a cerca de 1150 mts de altitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

A caminho de Gondomar 
Régua 
8,0°C
Aguaceiro 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Fernando (30 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Começa a nevar no centro da cidade de Bragança


----------



## Zoelae (30 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Extremos do dia 3,9 °C/-1,0 °C. Agora estão 0,4 °C. Há neve no solo e está a nevar. Nevou fortemente durante meia-hora.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 18:57)

Mesão frio 7°C
Nublado com abertas 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

Durante o aguaceiro de neve.
Há muitos pássaros aqui junto à minha casa e por esta hora é quando recolhem para passar a noite.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 19:09)

4,5°C
Aguaceiros 
Estou no cruzamento da ligação para Baião , em carneiro 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

Continua a nevar por aqui. Flocos grandes, mas nada de acumulação aqui na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Em rebordaínhos (Bragança), alt. +- 1050m, pelas 16:30 estavam -1 grau e começava a nevar com alguma intensidade.






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos com algum granizo disperso e 7.9ºC
Mínima de *3.3ºC*


----------



## bigfire (30 Mar 2018 às 19:35)

Enorme queda de granizo numa zona próxima a Vila Real, deixando tudo branco, postarei fotos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2018 às 19:45)

Boa Tarde, hoje desloquei-me a Piódão de manhã, infelizmente não tenho fotos, havia neve acima dos 700m, no início da tarde quando regressei já não se via, ainda caiu granizo e água neve. Por aqui mais vento do que chuva, 9,7°C e a descer, com 6,5mm de precipitação. Pelas 18 e pouco ouvi trovoada para sudoeste.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2018 às 19:52)

Boas...mais um aguaceiro forte puxado a vento de momento ,com 6.6ºC  e 10.0mm.


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

No final do último aguaceiro. Flocos grandes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 19:56)

Novo aguaceiro de granizo há 3min com dimensões entre 4mm e 5mm


----------



## bigfire (30 Mar 2018 às 20:01)

A queda de granizo ocorreu por volta das 19:30, foi curto mas forte deixando a paisagem um pouco branca.







A paisagem ficou um pouco branca.











Ao fundo podemos ver a Serra do Alvão, deve estar com uma boa acumulação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 20:03)

Reinício dos aguaceiros de granizo.


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

granizo aqui neste momento também
carros todos brancos, beiras das janelas e o chão ficou tambem


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2018 às 20:25)

péssima foto mas dá para ver as pequenas pedras. esqueci-me do flash e a chuva rapidamente encarregou-se de derreter..
as beiras das janelas aqui ficaram assim


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

Vila de Salto - MONTALEGRE 
Créditos: Barroso - Diário (Gabriel Pereira)


----------



## Bajorious (30 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

Granizo de pequenas dimensões durante uns minutos. Vento moderado a forte.

4.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Novo aguaceiro de granizo, deu para começar de cobrir os carros, dimensões a variar novamente entre os 3mm e 5mm.
Temperatura nos 7.6ºC


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (30 Mar 2018 às 21:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Novo aguaceiro de granizo, deu para começar de cobrir os carros, dimensões a variar novamente entre os 3mm e 5mm.
> Temperatura nos 7.6ºC


Aqui em Silvares já não cai nada, apenas vento e frio.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2018 às 21:41)

Por aqui nada de granizo ainda, cai neste momento um aguaceiro fraco.
*5ºC*
*11.9mm*


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Mar 2018 às 21:44)

Boas por aqui tambem caiu um aguaceiro de granizo a pouco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2018 às 22:15)

Foto de Lamego ( Rui Pires)
Granizo à 2 h atrás 
Ficou tudo branco !





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2018 às 22:28)

*2.6ºC *após um aguaceiro moderado de granizo, durou uns 5 minutos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Mar 2018 às 22:36)

Curto aguaceiro de granizo (dimensões entre 2mm e 3mm),  temperatura presa nos 7.6°C

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (30 Mar 2018 às 22:37)

Nickname disse:


> *2.6ºC *após um aguaceiro moderado de granizo, durou uns 5 minutos.


Fiquei com o jardim branquinho. À falta de neve é o melhor que se arranja.


----------



## Zoelae (30 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

Boa noite. Por aqui neva intensamente. Estão 0,0 °C.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mar 2018 às 22:53)

Zoelae disse:


> Boa noite. Por aqui neva intensamente. Estão 0,0 °C.


Zoelae essas fotos?  

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Boas...mais um aguaceiro ,com 6.5ºC e vento .


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2018 às 00:33)

*4.1ºC*
Chuva forte, acompanhada de rajadas violentas.
Já acumulou *2mm* desde a meia-noite, ontem ficou-se pelos *15mm* certos.


----------



## ppereira (31 Mar 2018 às 01:06)

Pelos arredores da Guarda nevou intensamente por volta das 11 da noite.
Voltou a nevar agora mas com menos intensidade.
Mas já dá para estar tudo branco!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2018 às 01:31)

Infelizmente, para Tondela e arredores o frio em altitude já esgotou, ou pelo menos não deve ser muito...

Nem os aguaceiros que trazem granizo têm capacidade para tirar a temperatura dos 7ºC, agora encontra-se em 7.1ºC, o que são más notícias relativamente à possibilidade de voltar a ver neve aqui na serra, diria que as possibilidades terminaram...


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2018 às 07:34)

Bom dia, um aguaceiro deixou 0,2,mm com 6,3°C e céu nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2018 às 09:43)

"Mais um lote de fotografias. 
Visitem serra do Larouco, serra de Padroso e zona da serra da Mourela.
A Meteomontalegre aguarda os vossos registos."


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

"Aprovei-te o fim de semana e visite Montalegre. 
Previsão para hoje é de algum Sol o que proporciona imagens deste genero. 
Fotos tiradas as 8:50h."


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2018 às 10:04)

Boas ....nuvens altas e médias ,com 9.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2018 às 11:16)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 7°C.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2018 às 11:18)

*9ºC*
Céu muito nublado.
*3.6mm*

O acumulado mensal no aeródromo vai em *449mm* (+81mm que em 2013)


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2018 às 13:39)

"Serra de Montesinho
Vocês são espetaculares! Registos espetaculares!
Luísa Calçada"


----------



## Bajorious (31 Mar 2018 às 13:46)

Mínima de 3.9°C.
Actual de 11.4°C. Muito nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2018 às 17:14)

"As multidões vão e bem para a Serra da Estrela, nas montanhas transmontanas de Barroso o cenário é este, turismo de aventura, sem multidões e engarrafamentos, em comunhão com a natureza, é este o caminho!
Fotos Augusto Flambó"


----------



## cookie (31 Mar 2018 às 17:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "As multidões vão e bem para a Serra da Estrela, nas montanhas transmontanas de Barroso o cenário é este, turismo de aventura, sem multidões e engarrafamentos, em comunhão com a natureza, é este o caminho!
> Fotos Augusto Flambó"


Não consigo ver...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

cookie disse:


> Não consigo ver...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Eu consigo ver, até me aparece as fotos na tua citação.
Ve la se consegues ver directamente na página do facebook.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

Boas...hoje o dia têm passado...mais limpo pela manhã e mais nublado pela tarde hoje melhor ambiente  na rua,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2018 às 20:28)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco ,com 11.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 15.9ºC.

De este mês 267.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2018 às 20:56)

Boas, 9,1°C de momento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (1 Abr 2018 às 00:34)

Ontem ainda apanhamos 5 graus e água neve, hoje um dia primaveril com a máxima a chegar aos 16 graus, a fazer lembrar a célebre expressão da rubrica de meteorologia da minha juventude " acentuado arrefecimento noturno".

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Abr 2018 às 16:02)

Boas pela serra a temperatura nos 7 com o vento a soprar moderado de S
E,  a pouco caiu um valente aguaceiro. 

Enviado do meu S30 através do Tapatalk


----------

